# 2x600 hps ebb & flow. Chronic, Grapegod, and Bluecheese. Single cola SOG.



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, I'm using Dynagrow nutes, and right now have blue cheese, chronic, and some grapegods. Hoping to get at least a lb per table. I would be really happy to get 2lbs per table though. the tables are 3x3, and have 36 plants each. I'm waiting on the next batch of clones to setup the next table though. Here are the first few pics....


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Sweet sog! I run tables too with scrog. I'll take a chair if u don't mind.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

sure, hope it turns out good. I'm planning to veg to 8-10 inches


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

Sububbububububububed.... I've been dieing to see another sog and compair notes... I'm most interested to how you're going to cut at week 3! :O


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

what do you mean cut at week 3? Oh, you mean lollipop! I will cut at the end of week 1, and see what they look like again at the end of week 3. It will be a learning experience for me too.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't have the first table totally full yet because I'm waiting for the last few clones to get growing some roots, but they should be ready by sunday probably.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't have the first table totally full yet because I'm waiting for the last few clones to get growing some roots, but they should be ready by sunday probably.


I've read everywhere that it's the lower 1/3 of the plant... but I think that's more like a projection of what the lower 1/3 of the plant would look like at week 8(in size)... so you really have to guestimate it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, guess I'll find out huh?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

Looks good from here if you go to 10in tall and flip your going to easy hit more than a pound bro!
How bigs your res? And are you using the full dyno grow nute line?


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 10, 2011)

With that much density I might trim the bottom 1/2. Just a thought. I've never done sog but id love to. Little diff growin organic tho. My thought is woth that density nothin on the bottom 1/2 will equate to anything. If you love trimmin popcorn buds or hash go for it. But realistically I would go into flower at 8" 10 seems too high for sog. Like I said 2c. I top and grow bushes but I still lollipop...I hate trimmin fluff...what a waste of time.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looks good from here if you go to 10in tall and flip your going to easy hit more than a pound bro!
> How bigs your res? And are you using the full dyno grow nute line?


I will probably only do 8 inches, but I'll see what they look like at that height. My res is around 20 gallons. This Chronic strain grows massive colas. I think 1/2 ounce colas should be pretty easy to get. This table is mostly Chronic. I'm just using dynagrow, bloom, protekt, and magpro right now. Not sure if I'll add anything later.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> With that much density I might trim the bottom 1/2. Just a thought. I've never done sog but id love to. Little diff growin organic tho. My thought is woth that density nothin on the bottom 1/2 will equate to anything. If you love trimmin popcorn buds or hash go for it. But realistically I would go into flower at 8" 10 seems too high for sog. Like I said 2c. I top and grow bushes but I still lollipop...I hate trimmin fluff...what a waste of time.


That's a good point. I'll probably flower at 8" this chronic pheno has very little side branching. The fan leaves can stick out a ways, but not really any bud bushing out.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

These are what the two phenos of bluecheese, and chronic will look like. The chronic was still fattening up quite a bit, and is the one on the right in the side by side. The one with the chapstick alone is bluecheese. Very frosty stuff.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Isn't key with SOG to keep canopy low and not have to lolli your bottoms off? Seems like lolli is more suited to Scrog then SOG, but that's just my 2cp. I also see a lot of SOG that are rooted clones strait to flower. Guess your somewhere in the middle, so I'm interested to see your results.

(in no way criticizing, in fact I think we'll all learn something here.)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

If I had clones big enough to do straight to flower I probably would. Check out what Al B Fuct does. This is what he does pretty much.


----------



## fumble (Nov 10, 2011)

Loos good hornedfrog. Put me in the seat next to Someguy.


----------



## InsaneMJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Can't wait to start seeing some results, been thinkin about setting up thee old flood tables lol. 
-I.MJ


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I will probably only do 8 inches, but I'll see what they look like at that height. My res is around 20 gallons. This Chronic strain grows massive colas. I think 1/2 ounce colas should be pretty easy to get. This table is mostly Chronic. I'm just using dynagrow, bloom, protekt, and magpro right now. Not sure if I'll add anything later.


I fucking love dyna-gro. Good shit. Setup looks tight!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm planning on the same thing except 35 cause of my overflow is in the way, but your setup looks awesome. Only thing different im using growstones and circular net pots, I like your pots better as the roots won't tangle with each other.

20gal res is a bit small for 36 plants I was worried about my 40 gal. I forget what al. b said was the min. per plant. It worked out to be like 31 or so, so I think 5L per plant.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I'm planning on the same thing except 35 cause of my overflow is in the way, but your setup looks awesome. Only thing different im using growstones and circular net pots, I like your pots better as the roots won't tangle with each other.
> 
> 20gal res is a bit small for 36 plants I was worried about my 40 gal. I forget what al. b said was the min. per plant. It worked out to be like 31 or so, so I think 5L per plant.



Yeah, my last grow I had to fill the res a lot. I'll probably look into getting a bigger res. Also, on the next table I'm pondering on using some rockwool I have laying around. The hydroton is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, my last grow I had to fill the res a lot. I'll probably look into getting a bigger res. Also, on the next table I'm pondering on using some rockwool I have laying around. The hydroton is really getting on my nerves.


50 gal bro = longer res time more stable ph and les ad back


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> 50 gal bro = longer res time more stable ph and les ad back


I don't know what I can use that would fit under the tables though. I really don't have much room in there.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't know what I can use that would fit under the tables though. I really don't have much room in there.


They make low profile res tanks


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 10, 2011)

subbed for sure what u going to run light wise on them
strapped in for the ride


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Like as in bulbs? I just have generic bulbs at this point. I'll use them until I get some extra cash. I've pretty much been broke for a year investing in all my stuff. They are lumatek ballasts, and blockbuster 6" cooled air reflectors.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Like as in bulbs? I just have generic bulbs at this point. I'll use them until I get some extra cash. I've pretty much been broke for a year investing in all my stuff. They are lumatek ballasts, and blockbuster 6" cooled air reflectors.


hey it all comes together over time and making improvements 
and i just noticed in my buzzedness that title says 2x 600w hps


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe in the future I'll get another couple 600 hps setups. I'm just trying to figure out wtf I'm doing at this point. I just started growing indoors this past year. I've been reading about it for probably 10 years though, and have grown outdoors multiple times. Outdoors is pretty easy though.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Maybe in the future I'll get another couple 600 hps setups. I'm just trying to figure out wtf I'm doing at this point. I just started growing indoors this past year. I've been reading about it for probably 10 years though, and have grown outdoors multiple times. Outdoors is pretty easy though.


well sounds like u got the background 
is it just that u are new to hydro?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> well sounds like u got the background
> is it just that u are new to hydro?


Well, yes I'm new to hydro but I'm pretty new to indoor all around.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 10, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Well, yes I'm new to hydro but I'm pretty new to indoor all around.



well stick close to hellraizer 
he can help with it


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 11, 2011)

nice, dont see many chronic SOG's and i dont know why that strain is made just for SOG....subed hope you hit your goal.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 11, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, my last grow I had to fill the res a lot. I'll probably look into getting a bigger res. Also, on the next table I'm pondering on using some rockwool I have laying around. The hydroton is really getting on my nerves.


Yeah i've heard of a lot of people getting aggravated with the stuff, its weight, precleans/soaks, cost.

Your PH and EC probably jumped around like crazy too, no? Good to know you were successful with your 20gal, feel a bit better about using the 40.

This is the traytop I made, going to cover that grey tarp with white poly and covering the pots with some hydrofarm pot covers. The pots fit perfectly in the holes and underneath supporting it all is 3/4" pvc pipe I cut in half the long way and used each half for a channel to rest the rim of the pot on. Then took 3/4" tees and cut those in half also to keep them even with the channels and made columns in the middle to support the weight. After all this I still like your pot setup better, so much simpler.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 11, 2011)

whenever I see some actual noticeable growth I'll take some more pics. I know they're just establishing a root system at this point in time, and all of a sudden they will go crazy and start growing fast as hell.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 11, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah i've heard of a lot of people getting aggravated with the stuff, its weight, precleans/soaks, cost.
> 
> Your PH and EC probably jumped around like crazy too, no? Good to know you were successful with your 20gal, feel a bit better about using the 40.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that seems a bit complicated for me haha. I just throw them in the pots. IF this rockwool works for me it will cost me $30 a table (if even) per grow, and I'm thinking the ease of that is well worth it. I really don't feel like cleaning hydroton all the time. I already spend enough time messing with my setup, and it's really not that big even.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for stopping in Homebrewer. You have been a huge help, as have others like Hellraizer, and shnkrmn.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just be careful of the Ph with rockwool, esp at first. I started out using 4 and 6" cubes and it was a major headache personally. Couldn't water them enough to keep the ph down without sogging the roots to death. I've since switched to RW/Hydroton combo in 2gal smart pots with 0 of those problems I was having before.


----------



## Springtucky (Nov 11, 2011)

yes, and they retain water like crazy IME. I use a recycle timer to flood tables so by using the hydroton I can flood more times per day for less amounts of time and seem to have better results (especially vegetative growth). Algae was a problem when I used rockwool.


----------



## mugan (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice looking grow , subbed subbed ..


----------



## Slivers (Nov 11, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, that seems a bit complicated for me haha. I just throw them in the pots. IF this rockwool works for me it will cost me $30 a table (if even) per grow, and I'm thinking the ease of that is well worth it. I really don't feel like cleaning hydroton all the time. I already spend enough time messing with my setup, and it's really not that big even.


I see allot of people complaining about rockwool, yes it grows algae... However it can be easily avoided if you block the algae's light source, which for you would be less expensive(some type of plastic lining above the rockwool, but below the plants) and less time consuming vs things like hydroton.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

Rw is super simple to deal with, just soak in 5.5 ph water for 12hr then use works everytime.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I see allot of people complaining about rockwool, yes it grows algae... However it can be easily avoided if you block the algae's light source, which for you would be less expensive(some type of plastic lining above the rockwool, but below the plants) and less time consuming vs things like hydroton.


 1 hour to wash a 50L bag is something I'm willing to sacrifice for the results. Yes RW can work, but it needs per-conditioning as well which is also work. Use what works best not what's easiest. Your always rewarded for your efforts come harvest time.


----------



## Slivers (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> 1 hour to wash a 50L bag is something I'm willing to sacrifice for the results. Yes RW can work, but it needs per-conditioning as well which is also work. Use what works best not what's easiest. Your always rewarded for your efforts come harvest time.


I don't see how rockwool is more work than hydroton...

Rockwool:

Place in 5.5 ph water for 12hs(takes about 3 minutes to fill something, adjust it, and then drop them in)
Keep the covered (5 minutes if you have allot).
Toss when done .

Hydroton: 

Lug a huge bag of rocks from the store, to your car, from your car, to your grow op(extra effort)
Clean the rocks, if done correctly I could see this taking 30 minutes or longer for just cleaning the whole bag.
Place them into net pots uncovered

So how is that more work? Also how will something in hydroton yield more than something in rockwool that is properly treated, assuming the hydroton is too?

I didn't even touch on disposal of hydroton, or re-use.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I don't see how rockwool is more work than hydroton...
> 
> Rockwool:
> 
> ...


 If u read I said hydroton is more work. I mix 50/50 so I do both. I was simply stating the extra effort may be worth it. Personally I don't waste my time trying to reuse the stuff (never get all the roots out), my medium sees the trash. Both are about the same cost, one weighs more and is more work. But can you flood a RW slab 6 to 8 times a day? of course not, you'll o2 starve your roots. It's about using what you need for your setup. I understand you like RW, I like it too in its place, different strokes for diff folks.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 11, 2011)

Slivers said:


> I don't see how rockwool is more work than hydroton...
> 
> Rockwool:
> 
> ...


And this is why rw/ growdan is key medium in my book


----------



## Slivers (Nov 11, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> If u read I said hydroton is more work. I mix 50/50 so I do both. I was simply stating the extra effort may be worth it. Personally I don't waste my time trying to reuse the stuff (never get all the roots out), my medium sees the trash. Both are about the same cost, one weighs more and is more work. But can you flood a RW slab 6 to 8 times a day? of course not, you'll o2 starve your roots. It's about using what you need for your setup. I understand you like RW, I like it too in its place, different strokes for diff folks.


Ah now I see why... Flooding the hydro more often per day. Yea that's totally valid.

From my perspective using aero and 2" net pots I didn't really see much a difference. But from e&f perspective I can understand that. Now I'm really glad I avoided e&f... Aero is E Z.


----------



## hempknightt (Nov 11, 2011)

Im doing a similar grow on a 4x4 table, blue cheese is one of my strains i planted a few days ago. Im doing soil but i think its gonna be a pain im thinking about switching to a setup like this. What size pots are you using?


----------



## Springtucky (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> And this is why rw/ growdan is key medium in my book


 do you use a flood and drain system?
I use a recycle timer to maximize root zone oxygen levels flooding only long enough for water to reach desired level. You can't do this with rockwool....if i WERE USING 15 MINUTE INTERVAL CLICK TIMERS...THEN YEAH R/W IS FINE. I've used both and have stronger thicker plants using hydroton. Do I rinse them? yes....pain in the ass? yes...better results? YES.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

hempknightt said:


> Im doing a similar grow on a 4x4 table, blue cheese is one of my strains i planted a few days ago. Im doing soil but i think its gonna be a pain im thinking about switching to a setup like this. What size pots are you using?



I use 5.5x5.5x6" pots.


----------



## cocakola (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice set up bro , i want to do something similar next grow. Im subbed for this one , sure i'll learn a lot thru ur pix and experiences and with all the Master Chef's i see chimming in in on this one.

Happy Growing!


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 12, 2011)

Springtucky said:


> do you use a flood and drain system?
> I use a recycle timer to maximize root zone oxygen levels flooding only long enough for water to reach desired level. You can't do this with rockwool....if i WERE USING 15 MINUTE INTERVAL CLICK TIMERS...THEN YEAH R/W IS FINE. I've used both and have stronger thicker plants using hydroton. Do I rinse them? yes....pain in the ass? yes...better results? YES.


I am with this. Rw is a pain in the ass. Drove me to coco. When I was using hydroton I had way better results than rw. I hate that shit.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> I am with this. Rw is a pain in the ass. Drove me to coco. When I was using hydroton I had way better results than rw. I hate that shit.



Hmm. Glad I'm hearing all these responses. I'm gonna have to do more research on it.


I just switched the light to 600 watts. I had it dimmed to 400 watts to let them adjust. I'll probably lower the light in the next day or two also.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lazy fucker


----------



## fumble (Nov 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 1884389View attachment 1884390
> 
> View attachment 1884391
> 
> ...


 I LOVE your lazy fucker! He is just too adorable........


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

Some kind of mutt.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 12, 2011)

Stick with the hydroton. If you are looking to flood less look into coco. RW works fine in e&f but I always ended up waterlogged. May just me but look at my current grow. Top drip to waste in coco and no issues yet. I can water a lot or a little and never get waterlogged. I am sure there are a million opinions though


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

I've looked into coco, only thing I'm worried about is it clogging the filters. As cheap as it is maybe I shouldn't worry about that.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I've looked into coco, only thing I'm worried about is it clogging the filters. As cheap as it is maybe I shouldn't worry about that.


People are doing it but unless you need to change stick with what is working for you. I don't see any reason to change from the hydroton


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I just get tired of "working" on the weekends. I work all week, and whatever makes my life easier on the two days I get off is great. Even if I have to pay a little extra for convenience.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Well, I just get tired of "working" on the weekends. I work all week, and whatever makes my life easier on the two days I get off is great. Even if I have to pay a little extra for convenience.


Have you considered going to soil? I did dwc and aero for the last year tnen the bad run in rockwool. The top drip I have now is super simple compared to either of those setups. I am experimenting with doing an coco mix with everything mixed in. Basically a custom soil. I am just hand watering every 2-3 days. I know hydro shows faster growth but I am pretty excited to go this way after all these fucking pumps and chillers and shit running all the time. Seems like that would be best time wise and I am seeing some bomb shit come from organics these days.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 12, 2011)

ive been setting up a wash rack for RW, the basis is you soak RW to set the internal ph of the medium to 5.5 but this dont wash out
all the grime and particals that is in RW and from all the RW ive soak I see no reason to even soak it! 

so I got a rack and put a 5 gal bucket of ph 5.5 water in it and bellow is another 5 gal bucket with a dwc insert the basket type,
theres a pump in the upper bucket feeding a line down to the lower one. I fill the basket with RW and blast it with the above water.
the lower bucket drains to a floor drain.

this all seems complicated but once setup there 0 soaking just wash then use


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> ive been setting up a wash rack for RW, the basis is you soak RW to set the internal ph of the medium to 5.5 but this dont wash out
> all the grime and particals that is in RW and from all the RW ive soak I see no reason to even soak it!
> 
> so I got a rack and put a 5 gal bucket of ph 5.5 water in it and bellow is another 5 gal bucket with a dwc insert the basket type,
> ...


 I've gone as lazy as dumping 6 gal of ph 5.0 water directly into the bag.... then I left it for 20 mins, drained it and used it. Worked out fine in my flood tables mixed with hydroton.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 13, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I've gone as lazy as dumping 6 gal of ph 5.0 water directly into the bag.... then I left it for 20 mins, drained it and used it. Worked out fine in my flood tables mixed with hydroton.


thats why I dont understand how people keep having issue with this stuff its just to simple


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> thats why I dont understand how people keep having issue with this stuff its just to simple


can a caveman do it?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 14, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> can a caveman do it?


This cave man can


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 14, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> This cave man can


but cant the average semi lazy caveman do it?let me hit this while u think on that


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hurry up and grow damn you! I know once they start going it will be fast as hell. I think the next set of clones are doing pretty well so far too. Hoping to have them up and running in the next week or so.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hurry up and grow damn you! I know once they start going it will be fast as hell. I think the next set of clones are doing pretty well so far too. Hoping to have them up and running in the next week or so.


got a recent pic and what is your method for taking clones


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 15, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> got a recent pic and what is your method for taking clones



Whatever works at the current time. This last time I got most of my clones through aero cloning. Right now I have some in rapid rooters. I have actually used rapid rooters until I saw roots, and then just took them out and put them in the aero cloner. I don't have any pics right now, because it doesn't look like anything has happened since trasplanting. I hope to see some noticeable growth by Saturday.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Whatever works at the current time. This last time I got most of my clones through aero cloning. Right now I have some in rapid rooters. I have actually used rapid rooters until I saw roots, and then just took them out and put them in the aero cloner. I don't have any pics right now, because it doesn't look like anything has happened since trasplanting. I hope to see some noticeable growth by Saturday.


 I really love the root riot cubes. They aren't the fastest, but they are by far the easiest maintenance wise, and the cubes help protect those delicate lil roots during transplant into their final medium. 2 weeks, 99% success rate, can't ask for much more.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Whatever works at the current time. This last time I got most of my clones through aero cloning. Right now I have some in rapid rooters. I have actually used rapid rooters until I saw roots, and then just took them out and put them in the aero cloner. I don't have any pics right now, because it doesn't look like anything has happened since trasplanting. I hope to see some noticeable growth by Saturday.


'

never tried them use rockwool myself


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 15, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I really love the root riot cubes. They aren't the fastest, but they are by far the easiest maintenance wise, and the cubes help protect those delicate lil roots during transplant into their final medium. 2 weeks, 99% success rate, can't ask for much more.


How dry do you let them get? I try to keep them in the "damp" range, but think maybe they should be even dryer. Like if they aren't wilting they're probably ok?


----------



## hempknightt (Nov 15, 2011)

Damp is definitely the way to go, you dont want to let them get dry. To form new roots the seed/clone wants water and nothing else really. I love root riot cubes you just pour water in the tray pop the seeds/clones in the plugs wait a week and boom little babies ready to go.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How dry do you let them get? I try to keep them in the "damp" range, but think maybe they should be even dryer. Like if they aren't wilting they're probably ok?


 Yeah, u just don't wanna see that light brown color when they start geting a little 'crusty' that's too dry. U also don't want them dripping wet. A happy medium makes a happy clone lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 15, 2011)

dripping wet, or you don't want to be able to squeeze water out? kinda tough maintaining 40 clones in that little tray.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 15, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> dripping wet, or you don't want to be able to squeeze water out? kinda tough maintaining 40 clones in that little tray.


 U shouldn't be able to squeeze a bunch of water out. if a few drops come out thats about right. Don't squeeze them with clones in them obviously, u'll damage the tender starting roots.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

Sounds pretty much how I've been trying to keep them. I'm also starting to see some new growth I believe on my cuttings. Couple of the clones look a little sad, but they'll pull through ok. I'll take some pics in the next few days... Probably Saturday. I was planning on vegging until the end of Nov, but I'm gonna have to monitor how quick they grow. Oh, and I love dyna nutes. Set it, and forget it. Pretty much anyhow.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Sounds pretty much how I've been trying to keep them. I'm also starting to see some new growth I believe on my cuttings. Couple of the clones look a little sad, but they'll pull through ok. I'll take some pics in the next few days... Probably Saturday. I was planning on vegging until the end of Nov, but I'm gonna have to monitor how quick they grow. Oh, and I love dyna nutes. Set it, and forget it. Pretty much anyhow.



I just started a couple flats of clones myself, I butcherd my mothers dam girls were geting way to big!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 16, 2011)

My moms are going to be massive by the time I take my next cuttings. I might have to get another pair of 600s... Only problem is I don't really have space in the room I have running right now...

Oh, and they are going to start growing like crazy in the next few days. I can see new growth from the time I got home from work like 4 hours ago. I can't believe how much easier hydro is than soil.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 16, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My moms are going to be massive by the time I take my next cuttings. I might have to get another pair of 600s... Only problem is I don't really have space in the room I have running right now...


Im there to, and with the new beans I have im going to need a 10x10 to house them all


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

Got a little bit of growth happening. Once more nodes start growing it should really take off.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 17, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im there to, and with the new beans I have im going to need a 10x10 to house them all


 I was running into the same problem with 9 different strains going right now. I've decided to ditch mothers and just clone my veg plants right before the flip. Gives me 2-3 weeks to root them and 5-6 weeks of veg and I don't have to keep a single mother around. Downside is 100% of my genetics are in a cloning tray so if something were to go wrong it could be really bad. 100% cloning success lately though so I'm willing to try it.


hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 1892314View attachment 1892315View attachment 1892318
> 
> Got a little bit of growth happening. Once more nodes start growing it should really take off.


 They're lookin good. Next week they will be exploding with growth for sure. Do you re-arrange them to help keep the heights even?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I was running into the same problem with 9 different strains going right now. I've decided to ditch mothers and just clone my veg plants right before the flip. Gives me 2-3 weeks to root them and 5-6 weeks of veg and I don't have to keep a single mother around. Downside is 100% of my genetics are in a cloning tray so if something were to go wrong it could be really bad. 100% cloning success lately though so I'm willing to try it.
> 
> They're lookin good. Next week they will be exploding with growth for sure. Do you re-arrange them to help keep the heights even?


Nah, I don't move them around purposely. I probably will more when they start flowering. This reflector is supposed to be pretty much perfect for my grow space, so I really shouldn't have to. I do pick them up and take them out of the room to look at them in natural light though. They get moved doing that I suppose.


----------



## mrduke (Nov 17, 2011)

just getting setup for my winter attic sog, perfect time to for me to check out another grow. chair pulled up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool man. Thanks for stopping in. I can really see some of the clones starting to take off. Some of them are lagging behind, but that is to be expected. I'll probably take a few more pics mid next week at the 2 week point. Hopefully I will have my other table setup by then too! I kinda kept my next set of clones a little too wet though, so that might be a little bit behind schedule.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

My work needs to hurry the hell up with my direct deposit. I got supplies I need to buy. I want to get my stuff shipped out before turkey day. Some reason they had a problem sending it last time. I have a feeling its the same BS this time.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey hornedfrog was brain storming a sog setup it crazy shit lol
Setup would be 4x8 tent with x2 600hps lights 
X2 flood tables ID. Of each is 48in x48in with the use of 4in delta blocks you can get 144 in each table, say you go
3 to 5 days from transplant and flip to 12/12 you with no problem should get 7grams a plant x 288 = 2016 grams
Divide 28 into that = 72 ounces = just short of 5 pounds 

Its alot of numbers but the numbers dont lie lol
And just think if you hit half ounce a plant dry! = 10 pounds


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey hornedfrog was brain storming a sog setup it crazy shit lol
> Setup would be 4x8 tent with x2 600hps lights
> X2 flood tables ID. Of each is 48in x48in with the use of 4in delta blocks you can get 144 in each table, say you go
> 3 to 5 days from transplant and flip to 12/12 you with no problem should get 7grams a plant x 288 = 2016 grams
> ...


 If anyone pulls 5lbs of legit ass weed off 2x600 they should be given an award lol Most people would be lucky to pull over 2 off that setup.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> If anyone pulls 5lbs of legit ass weed off 2x600 they should be given an award lol Most people would be lucky to pull over 2 off that setup.


This is true but i got a buddy that goes 12/12 from clone all the time and everytime he get 7grams dry like clock
Work so its plant numbers that pushes it that high!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> This is true but i got a buddy that goes 12/12 from clone all the time and everytime he get 7grams dry like clock
> Work so its plant numbers that pushes it that high!


 sounds ballsy. I don't have the mind to ever go over 99 plants. Even with state med cards. But I see what make SOG attractive to the cash cropper damn.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> sounds ballsy. I don't have the mind to ever go over 99 plants. Even with state med cards. But I see what make SOG attractive to the cash cropper damn.


yah bro I wasnt saying to do it! it is ballsy but its crazy the yield you could get! im happy with my less than 50


----------



## tenthirty (Nov 18, 2011)

One name comes to mind. "Al.B.Fuct"


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah bro I wasnt saying to do it! it is ballsy but its crazy the yield you could get! im happy with my less than 50


My state is pretty much you grow, you're fucked. The plant numbers are pretty irrelevant.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My state is pretty much you grow, you're fucked. The plant numbers are pretty irrelevant.


med state or not all states are that way, the hole med card right to grow is bs its just a huge grey area. as much as I would love for it to be true its not


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think I pretty much killed most of my clones. I was keeping them way too wet in the rapid rooters. I knew I was, but for some reason kept doing it... I wish that aero cloner would work like it did the first few times.


----------



## hydro is best (Nov 18, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> yah bro I wasnt saying to do it! it is ballsy but its crazy the yield you could get! im happy with my less than 50


Just out of curiosity, what is the typical flower time for medium sized clones 12/12 a week after transplant?

I would be inclined to give this a try with one 600W HPS and a single table 64 plants. Turning over ~pound in 12-13 weeks sounds almost too good to be true!

Too bad ive already sunk my pockets into 1/2 my budget scrog/bubbleponics setup, but would be neat to try eventually.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think I pretty much killed most of my clones. I was keeping them way too wet in the rapid rooters. I knew I was, but for some reason kept doing it... I wish that aero cloner would work like it did the first few times.


shit bro that suck man


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 18, 2011)

hydro is best said:


> Just out of curiosity, what is the typical flower time for medium sized clones 12/12 a week after transplant?
> 
> I would be inclined to give this a try with one 600W HPS and a single table 64 plants. Turning over ~pound in 12-13 weeks sounds almost too good to be true!
> 
> Too bad ive already sunk my pockets into 1/2 my budget scrog/bubbleponics setup, but would be neat to try eventually.


its all about the stain you pick for time I like 9week strains


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 19, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think I pretty much killed most of my clones. I was keeping them way too wet in the rapid rooters. I knew I was, but for some reason kept doing it... I wish that aero cloner would work like it did the first few times.


I know you have a lot of plants but I find using a scale helps until I get a good feel ml wise. Then you could just give them that ml of water every day going up as they get bigger. One day i'll get in the habit of writing what they need down each day and how much they drank throughout the day before.

Sorry about your clones, that sucks.

Least it's just time wasted instead of time and seed money, your moms live to clone again.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 19, 2011)

I just hope I can get new clones rooted in time to flower with the first set I have here.


----------



## tenthirty (Nov 19, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think I pretty much killed most of my clones. I was keeping them way too wet in the rapid rooters. I knew I was, but for some reason kept doing it... I wish that aero cloner would work like it did the first few times.


This is what did it for me if you like rapid rooters.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=46778


----------



## hempknightt (Nov 20, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hey hornedfrog was brain storming a sog setup it crazy shit lol
> Setup would be 4x8 tent with x2 600hps lights
> X2 flood tables ID. Of each is 48in x48in with the use of 4in delta blocks you can get 144 in each table, say you go
> 3 to 5 days from transplant and flip to 12/12 you with no problem should get 7grams a plant x 288 = 2016 grams
> ...


No way. This is like my setup exactly... Well almost, Im slowly working towards it. I have a 4x8 tent now but im still using half of it as a veg side. Once i get a mother tent im gonna make both sides flower and switch from soil to ebb&flow. I have a 600w and a 400w I was also gonna get another 600w and put them all on light movers but side by side so they move at the same time if that makes sense and have the 400 in the middle as a MH to get mixed spectrums. 

Im using 7in pots now but I was thinking of getting smaller pots and having no veg time at all. This kinda got me really stoked just now as I just upgraded to a bigger grow and really didnt know what to expect.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 20, 2011)

Not sure if its ok to post this, but thought it was relevant to my thread. This is what Chronic is capable of. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=12653&page=1&pp=15

When I picked my mother plant out it was unreal how it seemed the buds just kept growing. The calyxes would literally form over the top of new ones over, and over. They just kept getting bigger/fuller. It really is a great strain. I'm kind of thinking about grabbing some ak-47 from them as well.


----------



## jdro (Nov 20, 2011)

lovin this setup man. gonna be following for sure


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 21, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think I pretty much killed most of my clones. I was keeping them way too wet in the rapid rooters. I knew I was, but for some reason kept doing it... I wish that aero cloner would work like it did the first few times.


 buddy of mine did the same thing. gotta resist the urge to soak them. Damp is all they need...soaked cubes don't get O2, no O2, no roots = death of clone. But I feel ya on the cloning woes...had some myself when I started. It's just trial and error until you find a system that works for your situation.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> buddy of mine did the same thing. gotta resist the urge to soak them. Damp is all they need...soaked cubes don't get O2, no O2, no roots = death of clone. But I feel ya on the cloning woes...had some myself when I started. It's just trial and error until you find a system that works for your situation.


Its messed up because I had good success with the aero cloner, then I started getting pythium, and all that crap. Now my mother plants are getting weak stems to make things even worse.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Have some plants looking a little yellow. Not sure if the N is a little low or what. I bumbed up the Grow nutes a little bit to see if that helps. I'll probably change the Res on Wed. Anyone know why some leaves are canoing, or tacoing?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 21, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 1900129View attachment 1900130View attachment 1900131View attachment 1900132View attachment 1900134
> 
> Have some plants looking a little yellow. Not sure if the N is a little low or what. I bumbed up the Grow nutes a little bit to see if that helps. I'll probably change the Res on Wed. Anyone know why some leaves are canoing, or tacoing?


Most the time I see it in room that are to hot! Whats your ppm at? And room temps


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 21, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Most the time I see it in room that are to hot! Whats your ppm at? And room temps



Room temp is around 68. under the light its probably a little warmer. I was reading maybe the light was too close...? I had it about a foot away. My ppm is right at 1000 right now, but only because I added another 1ml per gallon of water of grow formula. It would otherwise be around 750 probably.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

Yah i would put my money on the lights being close, as for the yellowing I think up the grow is a good idea


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 22, 2011)

sucks about your clones. as for the "tacoing" it could be too hot and/or dry in the room. (leafs are looking for water in the air). those clones in the table probly just want a higher dose of N. also are you giveing them any CAL/MAG? could have something to do with it aswell if your not, cannabis loves it and when clones start out they always seem to lack it..at least IMO. they look great by the way.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm giving them Mag pro. The grow formula has a good bit of Calcium in it. I'll change the res tomorrow, and up the grow to 3ml per gallon instead of 2ml. The RH is right around 40%, so that shouldn't be an issue. I could use to be a little higher, but probably not a big deal.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 22, 2011)

yeah then its not the RH..to tell the truth i dont even see "tacoing" in the pics, other then a lil yellow they look really nice.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

I didn't really take a pic of it. The one pic of the top shows a little bit of it, but not much. I read if a light is too. Not from heat, but too much light...? Never had that issue before though. I hope the yellow goes away pretty soon...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Nov 22, 2011)

To much light will bleach them but heat will taco them also to much wind can cause it to


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 22, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> To much light will bleach them but heat will taco them also to much wind can cause it to


hellraizers right a fan blowing too hard will damage leafs like that.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, I think they are starting to look a bit better. The tops aren't so yellow, and the new growth is a bit greener. I just changed out the res when I get home. Went with 3ml protekt, 3ml grow, and 1ml of magpro. The clones are growing so fricking fast now its crazy. I would say just under 1/2" a day. I plan on flipping the light next Wednesday, but I'll see how tall they are at that point. A few of them are really lagging behind, but seem to be growing finally.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

I think they might even be growing more like 1" a day.


----------



## billy2011 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just came across this...Nice grow!! This is right up my alley  subbed!!


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nice, it's about to go down! Should be a sea of colas


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah man. The Chronic grows a lot like that PPP from what I've seen.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

when u going to update pics i been away for a minute and trying to play catch up


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

I posted pics yesterday.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I posted pics yesterday.


what page ?
come on man im a lazy fuck


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Does 750ppm seem low? I just added yet another ml of grow per gallon bringing the totals up to 4ml of grow per gallon, 3ml of protekt, and 1ml of magpro. I know they say they don't need all that much grow, but it seems like they are very yellow... I'm thinking maybe since there are so many plants, my res is kind of smallish, that they are eating a lot of the N real fast? I have no idea, but I have off tomorrow to watch for any adverse effects.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 23, 2011)

I run 3ml grow, 2 ml protek and 1 ml mag pro in veg. Should be about .7 EC or 350 ppm on a .5 scale. I am in flower and only running .8 EC/400 ppm and seeing great results.
Check this out- TGA Vortex by Burrr


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Do you think me having 36 plants and only a 20 gallon res would have anything to do with yellowing???


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Do you think me having 36 plants and only a 20 gallon res would have anything to do with yellowing???


i would believe it is some other issue then that


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 23, 2011)

I would probably flush for 24 hours with 1/4 strength nutes then try feeding it at 350 ppm. Too many salts in the medium can cause all kinds of bullshit. They don't look too bad at this point. I always used to feed at 800-1000 ppm in veg following a lot of bad advice and asshole nute companies "feed schedules". More like death sentences if you ask me. I always had weird deficiencies and shit. Go low and see how it goes
Also, I find this helpful in getting direction when troubleshooting- 
Talking to Your Plants


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

Grown 1-1.5" in two days it looks like! There is a pic of my second table on the left there. I just got the second hood as well. Hopefully these new clones take root quick here.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> I would probably flush for 24 hours with 1/4 strength nutes then try feeding it at 350 ppm. Too many salts in the medium can cause all kinds of bullshit. They don't look too bad at this point. I always used to feed at 800-1000 ppm in veg following a lot of bad advice and asshole nute companies "feed schedules". More like death sentences if you ask me. I always had weird deficiencies and shit. Go low and see how it goes
> Also, I find this helpful in getting direction when troubleshooting-
> Talking to Your Plants


I was feeding at 2ml per gallon for 2 weeks, and they were yellow as all hell. This Hydroton is brand new, and thoroughly washed, so I'm guessing it's not salt buildup. The new growth on top seems to be pretty green though. It's just hard to get my eyes to adjust once I leave the room to get a real good idea on how yellow, or green they actually are.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

did u treat the hydroton


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was feeding at 2ml per gallon for 2 weeks, and they were yellow as all hell. This Hydroton is brand new, and thoroughly washed, so I'm guessing it's not salt buildup. The new growth on top seems to be pretty green though. It's just hard to get my eyes to adjust once I leave the room to get a real good idea on how yellow, or green they actually are.


Another thought is the ph swinging with the small res? What is the water temp and I assume you have a good airstone setup? How often are you flooding now?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

it is a high alkalinity out of package u have to lower it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

My Ph doesn't move, It's always within like .2 of where it should be. Last I checked it is 5.8. Dynagrow is nuts like that.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My Ph doesn't move, It's always within like .2 of where it should be. Last I checked it is 5.8. Dynagrow is nuts like that.


 I am with you there. Are you running RO? How many floods a day?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> My Ph doesn't move, It's always within like .2 of where it should be. Last I checked it is 5.8. Dynagrow is nuts like that.


well happy turkey day and hope u get it all sorted out


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2011)

johny1212 said:


> I am with you there. Are you running RO? How many floods a day?


I don't use RO, but used the same water on my last grow and it was fine. I was using more Grow formula than this time though... I'm flooding 3 times a day, every 8 hours. Lights on 24/7


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 23, 2011)

man i got munchies thinking of all good shit to eat tomm hope u guys have a great turkey day


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna grab a bunch of leftovers from my aunts house because I am poor from buying all these dumb ass supplies, and then having my plans fuck up and leaving me empty handed haha.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna grab a bunch of leftovers from my aunts house because I am poor from buying all these dumb ass supplies, and then having my plans fuck up and leaving me empty handed haha.


 know that feeling... sank 1k in recently only to get hit with a half harvest for leaving a window too far open. Stupid, but what can u do.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> know that feeling... sank 1k in recently only to get hit with a half harvest for leaving a window too far open. Stupid, but what can u do.


Yeah, well once this harvest hits I'll "give" some to a few friends and I shouldn't have to buy any large supplies for quite a while so I can enjoy the fruits of my labor. You ever buy from 4hydro.com someguy? I have pretty much bought all my stuff from them, and they're awesome. They are in Michigan.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

This is a list of all the bigger type stuff I've bought for this. 

Ozone gen.
2xcarbon filters
2x6" fans
2x cooltubes
2x blockbuster reflectors
70 pots
2x flood tables
2x flood plumbing
4 bags of hydroton
1 CAP ebb and grow for mothers
400w MH light
2x600 lumatek lights
2x35 watt air pumps
2x flood pumps
pumps for cloners.
cloning tent thing
tons of differnet nutes
portable ph meter
permanent ph meter
TDS meter
ph adjusters
4 different grow tents :O Don't even use the two most expensive ones. 

That's all I can think of right now off the top of my head.... I still need to get:

portable A/C
Sentinel Room controller
another permanent ph meter. 
Probably gonna try some rockwool soon here too. Alread have some, but not enough for a whole table (i dont think) My guess would be I have ~$5500 into this so far.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, well once this harvest hits I'll "give" some to a few friends and I shouldn't have to buy any large supplies for quite a while so I can enjoy the fruits of my labor. You ever buy from 4hydro.com someguy? I have pretty much bought all my stuff from them, and they're awesome. They are in Michigan.


 nope but I will check out their site. I have a local store I use that has a decent reward program and most anything u could ever need.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> nope but I will check out their site. I have a local store I use that has a decent reward program and most anything u could ever need.


I bet if you bought from them maybe you could pick up or something. They have the best prices I've been able to find. They always come through quickly. If I order early in the morning its always been shipped by that night.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna grab a bunch of leftovers from my aunts house because I am poor from buying all these dumb ass supplies, and then having my plans fuck up and leaving me empty handed haha.


hahaha dumb ass supplies...i'm doing the same, not because i'm poor but because i'm cheap, which is why i'm not poor.

Boy do I know the feeling man...But I love adding more tech. into the room, like you I need a sentinel room controller, thinking of the chhc-4 as I want to go CO2 in the future and a portable AC for summer, which is a while away so got more time to save. Got like 3g's into it already and with all this new shit will push it to 4g easy and I haven't even grown ONE bud and am losing faith in my abilities as my plants yellow and growth is slowing. I'm determined though, haha.

For me i'm justifying it by not buying bud once I get a perpetual harvest going and I don't have to deal with run-around, up-charging dealers on anything good which forces you to buy schwag of sketch quality from mexico. 3-4 years ago I had no problem finding the good bud for 210oz but it was called "dro" which you can get still, its just called "exotics" or "headies" and its 350 an oz. The real headies was and still is 450 an oz. That 350oz shit is just beasters, which is good, just not worth 350 IMO.


----------



## Someguy15 (Nov 24, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> hahaha dumb ass supplies...i'm doing the same, not because i'm poor but because i'm cheap, which is why i'm not poor.
> 
> Boy do I know the feeling man...But I love adding more tech. into the room, like you I need a sentinel room controller, thinking of the chhc-4 as I want to go CO2 in the future and a portable AC for summer, which is a while away so got more time to save. Got like 3g's into it already and with all this new shit will push it to 4g easy and I haven't even grown ONE bud and am losing faith in my abilities as my plants yellow and growth is slowing. I'm determined though, haha.
> 
> For me i'm justifying it by not buying bud once I get a perpetual harvest going and I don't have to deal with run-around, up-charging dealers on anything good which forces you to buy schwag of sketch quality from mexico. 3-4 years ago I had no problem finding the good bud for 210oz but it was called "dro" which you can get still, its just called "exotics" or "headies" and its 350 an oz. The real headies was and still is 450 an oz. That 350oz shit is just beasters, which is good, just not worth 350 IMO.


 I'd like to know where the hell u live lol around here in michigan, central/ann arbor area I have watched Ozs drop to 250 for topshelf. Were damn near at cali prices (@ 200oz). And it's not just me, heard of about 4 other caregivers charging that same price. Supply went through the roof, prices are falling through the floor.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I don't use RO, but used the same water on my last grow and it was fine. I was using more Grow formula than this time though... I'm flooding 3 times a day, every 8 hours. Lights on 24/7


Very strange. I use RO cause my city changes water sources seasonally. I found this out after 2 months of issues. Got a report from the city and turns out it had just changed when issues started. I would check. Otherwise you are on top of it. Have you checked homebrewer's shit? He runs a little hotter than Burrr but not much. I guess I am lost why you would have these issues at a higher ppm?! Happy turkey day!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I live in massachusetts where weed is not legal to grow, no mandatory min for 1-50lbs though. So this is why I expect prices are so high. Rhode Island has medicinal marijuana and I think massachusetts will follow suit.


I figured you were east coast.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

give me a dollar


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> give me a dollar


i got .99 cent will that help with the grow supply fund ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can't wait to flip these turds. I think people will poo their pants when they see how massive those Chronic colas get HAHAHAHA


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can't wait to flip these turds. I think people will poo their pants when they see how massive those Chronic colas get HAHAHAHA


well then let me know before u post so i can take my laptop to bathroom and sit on the toilet otherwise could get messy


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

you gotta do it in your pants. No cheating


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> you gotta do it in your pants. No cheating


well rules dont say i cant go buy some adult diapers 
i will have to check to see if anyone has any black friday deals on them tomm
and i might need to keep my .99 cent too so i can afford them


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

I topped a lot of those lower side branches that will be cut off anyway. Hoping this forces some growth into some branches that actually will be kept.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I topped a lot of those lower side branches that will be cut off anyway. Hoping this forces some growth into some branches that actually will be kept.


u going to clone the cuttings ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> u going to clone the cuttings ?



No, they were so tiny it wouldn't be possible. I hope I can get these next set of clones to take root though.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> No, they were so tiny it wouldn't be possible. I hope I can get these next set of clones to take root though.


i hope so 
what happened before when u tried 
u use a humidity dome for clones ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

No, I usually use an aero cloner, but had some issues with it. Then my clones got floppy stems so I'm not sure if they will make it.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> No, I usually use an aero cloner, but had some issues with it. Then my clones got floppy stems so I'm not sure if they will make it.


floppy stems is usually rot in base 
to moist 

thats what happened when i first tried cloning sounds like same issue 
then i used a tupperware tub with a piece of plexi glass on top and a 2 foot t-5
then u dont have to water


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 24, 2011)

If I could get 100% on cloning I would be doing awesome at this point. I just need more time to work it out, but I don't have a time machine so here I am.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 24, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If I could get 100% on cloning I would be doing awesome at this point. I just need more time to work it out, but I don't have a time machine so here I am.



i never got a 100% u always lose some 
try my method and if it works ebay the aerocloner or keep it


----------



## Sencha (Nov 25, 2011)

sub'd, cloning a super lemon haze in rockwool as we speak. I've studied Al B and I have my first flood table built.

I know the SLH isn't the best for sog but it's my only mother and I need the cloning experience. They don't look great but I'm definitely not over watering so I don't know.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sencha said:


> sub'd, cloning a super lemon haze in rockwool as we speak. I've studied Al B and I have my first flood table built.
> 
> I know the SLH isn't the best for sog but it's my only mother and I need the cloning experience. They don't look great but I'm definitely not over watering so I don't know.


I want to try ssh for a sog. There are phenos that grow one big cola like this, and only go like 10 weeks.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 25, 2011)

Hows things going in the room horned and where you from?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everything is going as good as it can it seems. The plants are a bit yellow, but I'm not real worried about it. I'm from the mid-west.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

Sencha said:


> sub'd, cloning a super lemon haze in rockwool as we speak. I've studied Al B and I have my first flood table built.
> 
> I know the SLH isn't the best for sog but it's my only mother and I need the cloning experience. They don't look great but I'm definitely not over watering so I don't know.


cool bro 
admired that strain myself
why dont u add it to your signature ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

Bumped my grow up to 4ml per gallon. I don't think that super low ppm crap is cutting it. I'm not sure why, but it isn't. Hopefully the plants are pushing 12 inches come the end of next week.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Everything is going as good as it can it seems. The plants are a bit yellow, but I'm not real worried about it. I'm from the mid-west.


mine are yellowing to is it getting to cold?
i think mine are like that from cold purple stems and all


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

they shouldn't be really. The temp is always around 70 degrees.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

what u using for nutes what npk 
we really need HR to step in on this on but last time i heard from him he was running through a airport 
hope homeland security didnt get him heard Guantanamo sucks this time of year or anytime


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

I use dyna gro nutes. I had a grow go good last time using higher amounts, so that's what I'm gonna go back to. I just keep finding new ways to mess stuff up, but I've only been doing the hydro thing for like 6 months.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I use dyna gro nutes. I had a grow go good last time using higher amounts, so that's what I'm gonna go back to. I just keep finding new ways to mess stuff up, but I've only been doing the hydro thing for like 6 months.


what is npk of product u using now


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 25, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> what is npk of product u using now


Don't remember. I'm in bed about to go to sleep haha.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 25, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Don't remember. I'm in bed about to go to sleep haha.


sorry fuck lol jk 
here is a song for u 
to go to sleep to
[video=youtube;dULOjT9GYdQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dULOjT9GYdQ[/video]


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

Damn, they look a lot more yellow than they actually are, but man they don't look too great in those pics. Wednesday is going to be 3 weeks of vegging. I'm planning on letting them go to 12", or at least letting a couple of the smaller guys catch up. The little ones won't produce shit if I flip them right now.


----------



## mrduke (Nov 26, 2011)

fuck man those a tiny for almost 3 weeks in veg. ive got some that are just starting week 2 and are 10-11 inches, green crack maybe thats the differance . but either way id say you can up the nitrogen if i remember when i ran dyna-gro i used like 8-10ml grow with protect for veg. that'll help speed up there growth too. how often are you flooding and how high up the pots?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

8-10ml seems really high. They were really small clones also. Some were maybe like 3 inches tall if even when started.


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 26, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> 8-10ml seems really high.


 Those feeding levels are stupid high and is probably the reason he doesn't use it anymore .


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Those feeding levels are stupid high and is probably the reason he doesn't use it anymore .


You think I need more grow HB? I bumped it up to 4ml per gallon because they were pretty yellow. Do you think they're growing slow? They're like 2.5 weeks in right now.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

mrduke said:


> fuck man those a tiny for almost 3 weeks in veg. ive got some that are just starting week 2 and are 10-11 inches, green crack maybe thats the differance . but either way id say you can up the nitrogen if i remember when i ran dyna-gro i used like 8-10ml grow with protect for veg. that'll help speed up there growth too. how often are you flooding and how high up the pots?


BTW these are Just starting week 2 also...? If yours were a couple inches bigger to start with then were pretty close to the same growth rate.


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 26, 2011)

Feed them with grow and protekt only at .7 EC. You may also need a bigger res. 20 gallons feeding 36 plants? I have 12 gallons feeding 12 plants and even I think I'm on the low side. If you don't upgrade the res, top off daily and monitor your ppm. Add back grow formula as needed and change to a fresh res every 7 days. The immediate issue; I think you're overfeeding these small plants.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Feed them with grow and protekt only at .7 EC. You may also need a bigger res. 20 gallons feeding 36 plants? I have 12 gallons feeding 12 plants and even I think I'm on the low side. If you don't upgrade the res, top off daily and monitor your ppm. Add back grow formula as needed and change to a fresh res every 7 days. The immediate issue; I think you're overfeeding these small plants.


I was only giving them 2ml of grow for 2 weeks. Then a couple days ago I upped it to 4ml. I do plan on getting a bigger res, but its just not in the cards for a month or so... I'm really broke because of xmas, and already spending money on this.


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 26, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was only giving them 2ml of grow for 2 weeks. Then a couple days ago I upped it to 4ml. I do plan on getting a bigger res, but its just not in the cards for a month or so... I'm really broke because of xmas, and already spending money on this.


 You said in another post you were at 750ppm and using magpro. I don't think magpro is needed in veg and I think 750 is too high. Keep taps on that tray of yours daily. Until you get a larger tray, you should be adjusting things about every other day.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 27, 2011)

your useing dyna grow right? if so it says 2-3 tsp per gallon. 1 tsp=5ml. if the plants dont burn at the very tips of the leafs a few hours after a feeding slowly up the PPMs. they look a lil hungry if u ask me but still very healthy. cant wait to see these girls in action.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it does have a lot to do with my Res being too small. If you think about it, its just eating up the nutrients too fast, and probably at an uneven pace. I really do appreciate the input from everyone.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah could be. how many gallons are they drinking a day ATM and how many time are you flooding them a day? if you have a PPM/Ph meter you can watch then eat and drink: if the ph goes down their drinking water if the ph goes up their eatting. dont know if this works with organic nutes but powder nutes always seem to drop the PH when added in high concentrations. you can kind of learn the feeding habits of a strain by doing this and it just cool to watch.


----------



## Rick Ratlin (Nov 27, 2011)

Great grow, i am very similar as you. I run dyna gro in 3' by 2' trays ebb and flow with a 27 gallon tote, only filled to 18 gallons with no trouble with ppms or ph, I just have to change the res in 11 days instead of 14 days, feeding at 1.1EC in flower, I rarely have to top off. The plants do great. With veg, I feed 4ml protekt and 5 ml gro, about .8 EC with a start of 100ppm tap water. You'll probably recover when your roots get set. Much of the start depends on how strong and large your roots are from clone to transplant. when i'm running behind with clones, i'll use roots excelurator for the first two weeks in veg to catch up on my root zone, its expensive, but it works. Also, its easy to damage roots when transplanting to hydroton. Mag pro is probably not helping, its not needed till flower.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok, I just decided to flip them to 12/12. I put 5ml of protekt, 3ml bloom, 1ml grow, and 1ml magpro. I'm so fricking confused as to what concentration to use the nutes at anymore I just decided to go back to the lower amounts.


----------



## johny1212 (Nov 27, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> Those feeding levels are stupid high and is probably the reason he doesn't use it anymore .





hornedfrog2000 said:


> Ok, I just decided to flip them to 12/12. I put 5ml of protekt, 2ml bloom, 1ml grow, and 1ml magpro. I'm so fricking confused as to what concentration to use the nutes at anymore I just decided to go back to the lower amounts.


Good call. I am still at 400 ppm/.8 ec and no issues. 4ml bloom 3 magpro 2 protekt


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I'm going to call it quits on the perpetual thing I just dont think it will be worth it to mess with this many clones constantly. Not to mention the amount of mother I would need to do zero veg. I'm thinking about getting a 4x8 tent and just doing 12 plants in my ebb and grow. I think it would be a lot less stressful for myself, and that way I could have a few different strains. The clones I have are doing ok though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

It's just become more of a chore than joy at this point, and its stressing me out so I'll just go back to what looks more fun.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 30, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's just become more of a chore than joy at this point, and its stressing me out so I'll just go back to what looks more fun.



whats problem bro why u stressing 
lets smoke something and reflect on it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 30, 2011)

IDK. If this first tray yields really well I might stick to it.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Nov 30, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> IDK. If this first tray yields really well I might stick to it.


come on man hang in there if nothing else will help u with next go around


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 1, 2011)

It is a chore and at times isnt fun! I feel
You on that either way il still follow. The
Biggest thing to a perp is cloning its just
Got to have killer clones without issue


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 1, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> It is a chore and at times isnt fun! I feel
> You on that either way il still follow. The
> Biggest thing to a perp is cloning its just
> Got to have killer clones without issue


How much do you think a guy could yield doing 24 plants in an 8x4 tent with 2x600s and using an ebb and grow? You think 2 oz would be doable per plant without over crowding issues? I would probably stick to bigger yielding strains like Chronic, white russian, etc.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How much do you think a guy could yield doing 24 plants in an 8x4 tent with 2x600s and using an ebb and grow? You think 2 oz would be doable per plant without over crowding issues? I would probably stick to bigger yielding strains like Chronic, white russian, etc.


 24 sounds like too many to me. in my 5x8 space I'm only using 15 and it's pretty crowded. Unless you were going to flower them early, like 2 weeks from rooting, I would say drop the count.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 1, 2011)

I think 12 would be better but if you lst
Them and tripped them with 1 1/2 weeks
Of veg maybe 2 pounds


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> How much do you think a guy could yield doing 24 plants in an 8x4 tent with 2x600s and using an ebb and grow? You think 2 oz would be doable per plant without over crowding issues? I would probably stick to bigger yielding strains like Chronic, white russian, etc.


 24 is going to be crowded. in my 10x10 im putting 20 and already 2nd guessing the amount. as it is i know i wont be able to even walk inside when its full! i would get a good 2-3 week veg in the e&g and aim for 3+ a plant, its achievable.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 1, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's just become more of a chore than joy at this point, and its stressing me out so I'll just go back to what looks more fun.


but u get faster growth an guaranteed fems. 
sorry if u had some bad luck just study up on it or ask ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

I can get roots every time pretty much, but my aero cloner takes like 3-4 weeks to get decent roots. It just takes forever. I'm just not sure that zero veg, sog is right for me. I don't think people understand how big of clones you need for zero veg. You know how big of mother plants you need for 72 8" clones? Massive. Now, I could just keep doing the smaller clones and vegging them, but then I might as well just do fewer big plants at that point. I'm just going to wait this out and see how much I get off each plant at this point.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

I was thinking 12, but I was doing some googling of how many plants in 4x4 and people were talking like 16 plants and shit... I've never really grown full sized plants indoors. I've only messed around with this sog stuff.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's some new pics. Only about 4 days into flowering. Some of them are around 11.5" now. I'll trim some of the bottom branches in a week or so. I'm probably just wigging out right now like I always seem to do. It's like all I think about all day at work, and what not. Hahaha. I can't wait for this month to be over so I can just see what these turn out like. I have a feeling they will be pretty good size.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 2, 2011)

Wigging out for sure. I tend to do the same, thinking, researching all day. Doubting myself. But I have a reason to, your shit looks great man.

What lighting are you using for your moms?


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 2, 2011)

man that looks great! if it was me i would flip them soon and start trimming up those lowers quick, those babbies will get out of control quick. the cloning is a bitch when you are doing that many that much i use to have clones root in 7 days and some would take 3 weeks which sucked because when i finally got all clones rooted some had been rooted for some time and looked bad. shit looks great though keep it up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> Wigging out for sure. I tend to do the same, thinking, researching all day. Doubting myself. But I have a reason to, your shit looks great man.
> 
> What lighting are you using for your moms?


Yeah, I don't know why I do it but I always do... I use a 400 mh.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

drgreentm said:


> man that looks great! if it was me i would flip them soon and start trimming up those lowers quick, those babbies will get out of control quick. the cloning is a bitch when you are doing that many that much i use to have clones root in 7 days and some would take 3 weeks which sucked because when i finally got all clones rooted some had been rooted for some time and looked bad. shit looks great though keep it up.


I flipped them basically sunday night/monday morning.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, I don't know why I do it but I always do... I use a 400 mh.


I ended up throwing out my first grow cause I was sick of the fungus gnats lol that's why I got into hydro. I knew it came from the soil and not uncleanliness. None since.

I'm like this way with everything though. Over analyzing and trying to be a perfectionist and picking my brain over optimising the setup and throwing up all these scenarios and seeing which ones are more efficient when really I need to get the basics down before I. Go crazy with efficiency. I just go crazy and try to learn everything at once and it just sets me up for failure. And then I get where you're at where you doubt your progress.

Maybe HPS is better for thicker al b fuct style clones? I know that's what he uses. Or did. I'm following his posts from 3 years ago.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I ended up throwing out my first grow cause I was sick of the fungus gnats lol that's why I got into hydro. I knew it came from the soil and not uncleanliness. None since.
> 
> I'm like this way with everything though. Over analyzing and trying to be a perfectionist and picking my brain over optimising the setup and throwing up all these scenarios and seeing which ones are more efficient when really I need to get the basics down before I. Go crazy with efficiency. I just go crazy and try to learn everything at once and it just sets me up for failure. And then I get where you're at where you doubt your progress.
> 
> Maybe HPS is better for thicker al b fuct style clones? I know that's what he uses. Or did. I'm following his posts from 3 years ago.


I experimented with this, and it seemed like you have to prune the mothers to only have a few growing tips. That way the growth only focuses into a few spots, and you end up with long, thick tips. I still don't think I will have enough. I'll probably just take smaller ones.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I flipped them basically sunday night/monday morning.


 nice man i think you will like the outcome its just allot of cloning! i have the moms for it now and have been half tempted to swap back to stuffing flood trays but i just dont like dealing with that many clones. i hate the fact that if you have a bad clone run your yield is considerably effected with my e&g i can easily take 20 and choose the best 10 to grow out.


----------



## Destillat (Dec 2, 2011)

Firstly, I know from experience you can still get fungus gnats with ebb and flow lol. They're easily controlled with yellow sticky traps tho. Also, I'm not sure what al uses, but metal halides are the preferred veg. Good for stem and root growth. To the OP, don't give up! I have a system similar to you, which is a 9 week perpetual grow. I have 4 mothers and take 50 clones every 9 weeks. I cut small clones, so i veg for 12 weeks using my lighting system. Great yields! You'll find what works for you.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I experimented with this, and it seemed like you have to prune the mothers to only have a few growing tips. That way the growth only focuses into a few spots, and you end up with long, thick tips. I still don't think I will have enough. I'll probably just take smaller ones.


I'm a nub what does that mean? A few growing nodes like 3 offshoots from the main? Also do you top moms by clipping back the growing tip? How many moms you got? Think I got my work cut out for me with t5 lighting for my moms. Got a 4ft 6 tube 350w. Also are your moms in soil? I wicked don't wanna put soil back into the room and was seeing if people used hydro for moms.

I need to look at cloning and lollipopping more. Right now my focuses lay figuring out plant deficiencies.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 2, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I'm a nub what does that mean? A few growing nodes like 3 offshoots from the main? Also do you top moms by clipping back the growing tip? How many moms you got? Think I got my work cut out for me with t5 lighting for my moms. Got a 4ft 6 tube 350w. Also are your moms in soil? I wicked don't wanna put soil back into the room and was seeing if people used hydro for moms.
> 
> I need to look at cloning and lollipopping more. Right now my focuses lay figuring out plant deficiencies.


 I used to use hydro for moms. 2 Gal smart pots with Hydroton and rockwool cubes (like crouton size) mixed about 50/50. I just hand watered them once a day using hydro nutes/water and measuring the runoff EC/Ph. It works for a while but after 5 months or so I was getting a lot of salt buildup/lockout. At that point I would just take an extra clone one round and make that the new mother. But recently I've sworn off mothers all together. I clone my vegging plants right before they make the move to the flowering room. That leaves me 2 weeks to root and 6 weeks to veg (more like 5 the first week they just kinda chill in the pots lol). And then I repeat. But this system is amazing because I can keep literally 15 different strains around without the need for a single mother. The downside: You have to be a good cloner, like 100% success rate if your only taking a single clone of a strain and counting on it to carry the legacy. I would also be servery Fed if something went wrong and I lost all the clones somehow.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 2, 2011)

Destillat said:


> Firstly, I know from experience you can still get fungus gnats with ebb and flow lol. They're easily controlled with yellow sticky traps tho. Also, I'm not sure what al uses, but metal halides are the preferred veg. Good for stem and root growth. To the OP, don't give up! I have a system similar to you, which is a 9 week perpetual grow. I have 4 mothers and take 50 clones every 9 weeks. I cut small clones, so i veg for 12 weeks using my lighting system. Great yields! You'll find what works for you.


I'm aware but its not like I'm bringing them in with the rockwool or lava rocks I buy. I am however briinging them in the organic soils no fault of my own. So id take my chances of not bringing them in and if it happens deal with it versus having to bring them in just to grow. One scenario I have a chance to get them. The other soil way I'm guaranteed because they come with the soil. I need a new local place to buy soil. Don't feel comfortable getting soil there anymore.


----------



## drgreentm (Dec 2, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I'm a nub what does that mean? A few growing nodes like 3 offshoots from the main? Also do you top moms by clipping back the growing tip? How many moms you got? Think I got my work cut out for me with t5 lighting for my moms. Got a 4ft 6 tube 350w. Also are your moms in soil? I wicked don't wanna put soil back into the room and was seeing if people used hydro for moms.
> 
> I need to look at cloning and lollipopping more. Right now my focuses lay figuring out plant deficiencies.


 i grow some monster mothers with my 6 bulb t5, i have 6 moms in a flood tray right now that are under that lamp and thriving. i top my moms as much as possible to keep them as short as possible. i will top the tops on every branch and use them for clones, i will be pulling some 8-9" clones today actually.


----------



## Destillat (Dec 2, 2011)

Ya hydroponics is the best way to get a sterile grow room. Soil brings in a lot of stuff.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 2, 2011)

back to work.... Can't wait for the weekend to get here. Plus I get more vacation on the 16th, so I'm taking at least a day off.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> back to work.... Can't wait for the weekend to get here. Plus I get more vacation on the 16th, so I'm taking at least a day off.


what u going to do party ?


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 2, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I used to use hydro for moms. 2 Gal smart pots with Hydroton and rockwool cubes (like crouton size) mixed about 50/50. I just hand watered them once a day using hydro nutes/water and measuring the runoff EC/Ph. It works for a while but after 5 months or so I was getting a lot of salt buildup/lockout. At that point I would just take an extra clone one round and make that the new mother. But recently I've sworn off mothers all together. I clone my vegging plants right before they make the move to the flowering room. That leaves me 2 weeks to root and 6 weeks to veg (more like 5 the first week they just kinda chill in the pots lol). And then I repeat. But this system is amazing because I can keep literally 15 different strains around without the need for a single mother. The downside: You have to be a good cloner, like 100% success rate if your only taking a single clone of a strain and counting on it to carry the legacy. I would also be servery Fed if something went wrong and I lost all the clones somehow.


I was thinking of that as thats how my friend cloned with soil. But like you said you need a good success rate. I feel like when I first start cloning I won't be good at it. I suppose it wouldn't be bad if you had say 2 different strains and had say 16 of each and if 4 died you'd have a short harvest, but with 32 plants and 2 lungs, its still good. Then the next time you could cut 2 clones off of each for some of them until you get back to 16 each. At most i'd probably only want to do 4 different strains.

I think another problem is you'd have different phenos in there. Unless the first batch of clones were taken from the same mom and theyd all have the same DNA.

I'm going to try a mom out while i'm new to this all and practice clones off of her, and if I can get them big enough where I wouldn't need veg time i'll do the mom/clone area and flower area. If I fail at getting good enough sized clones(I probably will) i'll get another table and veg and clone and have the other table for flowering as i'd only want moms if I could take advantage of 0 veg.

Another issue is consistency. Say your flowering takes longer or your vegging is quicker that harvest and they just keep growing waiting for the other batch to finish flowering. Yeah you could top em so they don't get too large. I just don't think i'm at that level yet.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 2, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> back to work.... Can't wait for the weekend to get here. Plus I get more vacation on the 16th, so I'm taking at least a day off.


Take a day to yourself where you don't worry or think about the grow(I know its hard) but thats what I do when I get stressed in the room.


----------



## Palmdiggidy (Dec 3, 2011)

whats up, pretty good read. im doing a setup like this but i have 2 3x3 trays with 24 in each on a 1 month harvest. but i only veg for like 2 weeks but only go by my roots, i want them to be about 12 inch long, bigger the root bigger the fruit. i did this last setup, i had 1 4 ft tube with 5 bubba kushs. i had a 30 gallon rez i changed 2 times. i toped 3 about 1 week after i saw the first few hairs an got almost 8 ounces. hoping to do the same this time but also have gotten a tangeringe dream since last harvest. im hoping to start a journl tomorrow, little late seeing how there about 2 weeks in on 12/12.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Few pics. They're about 12" tall. I don't expect them to get much taller than 18". I hope the colas get massive though.


----------



## johny1212 (Dec 4, 2011)

Looking good man!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

I see they are bushing a bit on you, was that planned? I know most of the SOG growers are after the single cola style plants, are you planning to trim the side branching or gonna let it go natural at this point? They are really exploding though, growth looks nice and healthy. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I see they are bushing a bit on you, was that planned? I know most of the SOG growers are after the single cola style plants, are you planning to trim the side branching or gonna let it go natural at this point? They are really exploding though, growth looks nice and healthy. Keep up the good work.



I'm going to trim the lower stuff that is branching out. The Chronic doesn't seem to branch all that much.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm going to trim the lower stuff that is branching out. The Chronic doesn't seem to branch all that much.


 The sooner the better IMO. those shoots are just eating energy and if ur going to cut them in the long rong, better sooner than later so she can focus all those nutes up into the top where u want it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> The sooner the better IMO. those shoots are just eating energy and if ur going to cut them in the long rong, better sooner than later so she can focus all those nutes up into the top where u want it.


I've been looking for info, and some people say do it the first week, some say 2nd, 3rd, etc. I was planning on doing it at 1 week. That would be tonight/tomorrow. Maybe I'll do it tonight. I was just planning to trim whatever looks like it won't stay tight to the main stem. Chronic doesn't really have much popcorn buds to begin with, but it does have a little bit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 4, 2011)

1st week of 12/12 the again on the 3rd 
The one on the 3rd week is to remove little
Leaves and shoots that wasnt there on week
1, at least thats what i do


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just trimmed them all... Wooo. that's like the worst thing that anyone has to do. I'm not sure if I did it right, but probably. Some of the Blue cheese look kinda scrawny though. They seem too bushy to be used in a sog.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 1918610View attachment 1918611View attachment 1918612View attachment 1918613View attachment 1918614View attachment 1918615
> 
> 
> Few pics. They're about 12" tall. I don't expect them to get much taller than 18". I hope the colas get massive though.


man that tray looks like it is going to be some dank 
i forgot how many in tray?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> man that tray looks like it is going to be some dank
> i forgot how many in tray?


36. Hoping for 1/2-1oz a piece. If I get 1oz a piece that would be insane. I don't really see it happening though.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 4, 2011)

i keep forgetting sorry 
follow lots of threads
what system u use


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

ebb and flow.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> ebb and flow.


thats what i thought u said 
what amount of time u give to veg? and u use short flower time?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

I just kinda looked at what I thought wouldn't produce much of anything, or was too bushy.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 1920028View attachment 1920029View attachment 1920031View attachment 1920032
> 
> I just kinda looked at what I thought wouldn't produce much of anything, or was too bushy.


 That looks good. Give them a couple weeks now and see where your at.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> thats what i thought u said
> what amount of time u give to veg? and u use short flower time?


About 2.5 weeks with these small clones. I hope to go about 65 days in flower, but we shall see.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> That looks good. Give them a couple weeks now and see where your at.


Thanks. It is hard cutting away at plants you have been watching grow big and full though haha.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> About 2.5 weeks with these small clones. I hope to go about 65 days in flower, but we shall see.


im going to follow this one better as im looking into ways to do short grows


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is just kind of a note for myself. Just cut some practice clones to see how they work.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This is just kind of a note for myself. Just cut some practice clones to see how they work.



ok if u forget note i will try to remember and remind u lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

shufflebotlmfao said:


> ik if u forget note i will try to remember and remind u lol


I more just wanted to mark the date I planted them haha.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 4, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I more just wanted to mark the date I planted them haha.



marked .............


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 4, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that plants in soil are different from plants in hydro? My mother plants in hydro seems to have hollow stems, and my stems when I had soil mothers were more woody. I wonder if that's why I'm having trouble cloning now. It seems like I didn't have problems until I changed mothers...


----------



## tenthirty (Dec 5, 2011)

I run my moms in waterfarms and have very little trouble, other than what I cause. Occasionally I get moms with hollow stems, but this is the exception.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 5, 2011)

tenthirty said:


> I run my moms in waterfarms and have very little trouble, other than what I cause. Occasionally I get moms with hollow stems, but this is the exception.


 I clone my vegging plants that are in hydro no problem.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 5, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This is just kind of a note for myself. Just cut some practice clones to see how they work.


hows them practice clones looking?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 5, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> I clone my vegging plants that are in hydro no problem.


Yeah, but maybe the way I do it doesn't work the same. I don't remember having any problems with my aero until I started with the hydro mothers.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 5, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, but maybe the way I do it doesn't work the same. I don't remember having any problems with my aero until I started with the hydro mothers.


well for prodution go back to what u know works and play with that setup on side 
not depend on it to do anything


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 5, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I more just wanted to mark the date I planted them haha.


damn i forgot 
what was that date i was to remind u of ?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 5, 2011)

tomorrow????


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 6, 2011)

hey bro dont forget tommorow u suppose to do something i dont remember ?


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 6, 2011)

was i any help? i tried very hard


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sup fellas how the grow going hornedfrog? Back home for good now lol time to get shit in order


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sup fellas how the grow going hornedfrog? Back home for good now lol time to get shit in order


 Sweet did ya catch anything out there besides a buzz?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Sweet did ya catch anything out there besides a buzz?


Long story with a big ? As to The outcome


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 7, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sup fellas how the grow going hornedfrog? Back home for good now lol time to get shit in order


Going steady as far as I can tell. They're starting to show some hairs now. Just waiting to see how big the colas will get.


----------



## D3F4uLT (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice setup.. Something similar to what im going to do soon.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 7, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Going steady as far as I can tell. They're starting to show some hairs now. Just waiting to see how big the colas will get.


glad to hear things are going good!


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Going steady as far as I can tell. They're starting to show some hairs now. Just waiting to see how big the colas will get.



hey man u still remember what is was to remind u of? 
its tomorrow


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 8, 2011)

funny, but they all died. lol


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> funny, but they all died. lol


 was it my fault?
did i forget to remind u ?
no seriously im sorry bro 
what happened do u have a ideal?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 8, 2011)

For whatever reason my new moms are all hollow inside, and I think this is trapping embolisms when I try to clone them.


----------



## shufflebotlmfao (Dec 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> For whatever reason my new moms are all hollow inside, and I think this is trapping embolisms when I try to clone them.


man that sucks 
never had that problem yet thank god


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hornedfrog when you take clone dont use scizzors only use a razzor! Scizzors crush the stem and damage the clone


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Hornedfrog when you take clone dont use scizzors only use a razzor! Scizzors crush the stem and damage the clone


 Every clone I have ever taken has been with microtip sheers. 100% success rate it's a myth brotha!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll take a pic of what a clone looks like out of my mothers. There is a hole that you could stick a toothpick in. For whatever reason some clones seal up on the bottom where the hole is, and other stay open and hold air. Then they rot because that's what air does. I'm going to try some rooting gel next time to see if that heals up the "wound" faster or something. I'm planning on making either 2x50 aero cloners, or 1x100. I am only getting around 70% success, so hopefully this will hold me over until I figure out wtf is going on.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 9, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Every clone I have ever taken has been with microtip sheers. 100% success rate it's a myth brotha!


Miyth or not just what i believe lol i also flush but some say thats a myth to!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'll take a pic of what a clone looks like out of my mothers. There is a hole that you could stick a toothpick in. For whatever reason some clones seal up on the bottom where the hole is, and other stay open and hold air. Then they rot because that's what air does. I'm going to try some rooting gel next time to see if that heals up the "wound" faster or something. I'm planning on making either 2x50 aero cloners, or 1x100. I am only getting around 70% success, so hopefully this will hold me over until I figure out wtf is going on.


another thing to consider is large clone like al b fuct style clone will tent to have hollow stems this is why I pull clones
That are on the lower portion of the plant! Small stemmed clones seem to clone faster


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'll take a pic of what a clone looks like out of my mothers. There is a hole that you could stick a toothpick in. For whatever reason some clones seal up on the bottom where the hole is, and other stay open and hold air. Then they rot because that's what air does. I'm going to try some rooting gel next time to see if that heals up the "wound" faster or something. I'm planning on making either 2x50 aero cloners, or 1x100. I am only getting around 70% success, so hopefully this will hold me over until I figure out wtf is going on.


Right after taking each clone, put the tip inside the hormone for 10 secs. I have always used Clonex with good results. While it's soaking in the gel I trim the fans down to lower transpiration, then into the cube and dome they go. I even keep my dome on and wet while cloning so the ones I take at the start don't droop. I like to minimize stress on them as much as possible. O yea, each cloning session u use the gel put it in a separate container so there's no cross contamination in the original container. Not 100% experienced on the areo cloners and always disliked the fact they don't have humidity domes. Clones like 3 things...low light, high humidity, and not to be disturbed while they form super fragile feeder roots.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Dec 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'll take a pic of what a clone looks like out of my mothers. There is a hole that you could stick a toothpick in. For whatever reason some clones seal up on the bottom where the hole is, and other stay open and hold air. Then they rot because that's what air does. I'm going to try some rooting gel next time to see if that heals up the "wound" faster or something. I'm planning on making either 2x50 aero cloners, or 1x100. I am only getting around 70% success, so hopefully this will hold me over until I figure out wtf is going on.


I hear the powders work better. Gels wash off quicker is the thought process behind it. I have no experience with either, think I read it on ABFaqt, just something to think about. Cheaper too.

Sorry about your last batch mate. With time comes knowledge and success!


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 9, 2011)

firsttimeARE said:


> I hear the powders work better. Gels wash off quicker is the thought process behind it. I have no experience with either, think I read it on ABFaqt, just something to think about. Cheaper too.
> 
> Sorry about your last batch mate. With time comes knowledge and success!


 Gels seal better, have more vitamins ect. a 20 dollar bottle of clonex will last for a good 200+ clones. And it depends what medium you use..for an areo cloner anything is going to get washed off. Maybe the special solution they make for the cloner would be of the most benefit?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 9, 2011)

I use clonex gel then stick it in powder then instead of pushing the stem in the rw cube or rappid rooter i pull open
The cube and place the stem in then allow the cube to seal around the stem!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm going to kill this kid at my work. He is late every mother fucking night. I swear to god. I will see to it hes gone next week.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 9, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I'm going to kill this kid at my work. He is late every mother fucking night. I swear to god. I will see to it hes gone next week.


you have to check his ass my man..crack that whip.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 10, 2011)

Man I can't wait for these mofos to get flowering more. I'm really curious as to how big the colas will end up being. It's hard to visualize, or even remember where the buds grow out of haha.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 10, 2011)

Im three weeks in and wishing it a 6 lol


----------



## Rick Ratlin (Dec 10, 2011)

If you're worried about embolisms with large clones make your final cut on your clone under water, I have some larger clones with the same hollow stem as you, and this technique has helped me.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

It has begun. 13 days flowering.... 

HR you're gonna have to give me a class on rockwool cloning I think. Hope you can help me with that  Not yet though


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Will do hornedfrog, im going to be pulling a flat of clones in the next week il do a right up on it so everybody can follow!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 1930546View attachment 1930547View attachment 1930548View attachment 1930549View attachment 1930550
> 
> 
> It has begun. 13 days flowering....
> ...


And there looking good so far! How much light to hiting them with


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Will do hornedfrog, im going to be pulling a flat of clones in the next week il do a right up on it so everybody can follow!


Cool man. I'm going to setup my tent in the basement tomorrow to start vegging some clones. I'm gonna use RW for them this time and see how I do on that.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> And there looking good so far! How much light to hiting them with



I run 600 hps on them. I think I'm going to stagger the grows by a month so I harvest roughly once a month. As long as I can get my clone situation figured out.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

The #1 thing about rw cubes for cloning is keeping them from being to wet! And at the same time not to dry plus i got some
Other stuff that helps to


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> The #1 thing about rw cubes for cloning is keeping them from being to wet! And at the same time not to dry plus i got some
> Other stuff that helps to


Do you run a heat mat and thermostat?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im going to go to 8 moms x2 orange kush x1 dump truck x1 no name x2 fire starters x2 god buds

Cuz there not recovery as fast as i would like

I use a pre set pads 
I aslo use domes


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

hellraizer30 said:


> Im going to go to 8 moms x2 orange kush x1 dump truck x1 no name x2 fire starters x2 god buds
> 
> Cuz there not recovery as fast as i would like
> 
> ...


What do you mean preset pads??? I have one that came in a kit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

The pad has a built in thermastat that pre set for clones


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 12, 2011)

hmmmm. Is it this one? http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-CK64060-Hot-House-Heat/dp/B0006VK68E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323675407&sr=8-1

I have this one, not sure if it is preset though...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yep ive got those but the the double size ones and ive got to of them with x4 flats with domes in a home box clone tent


----------



## hempknightt (Dec 12, 2011)

You can buy thermo-controllers for any heat mat. You plug the heat mat into it then plug it into the wall and theres a little sensor you just shove into one of the rockwool cubes or rapid rooters or w/e you have in the dome. 

Theyre really good cause if you have you clones in a room with a light cause it can get to hot, and theyre like 20 bucks. Mine usually goes on a night when it gets really cold. They will also raise the humidity in the dome cause it evaporates the water faster.


----------



## tenthirty (Dec 12, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> hmmmm. Is it this one? http://www.amazon.com/Hydrofarm-CK64060-Hot-House-Heat/dp/B0006VK68E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1323675407&sr=8-1
> 
> I have this one, not sure if it is preset though...


I use those with the thermostat shown below in the combo package.

Just for example I just planted clones that went into the cloner 12 days ago, I had about 80% success rate and more would show roots if I waited longer.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Dec 14, 2011)

nice grow!! i just started flood and drain myself, 4x4 tables 6 inch rockwool cubes i only yeilded 9 ounces. pretty dissapointed but it was my first time and there was only 13 querkle's. since then i am switching to hydroton and trying to cram a good 45 in each table . im just not sure my strain is goin to produce the big cola's.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 27, 2011)

This guy should update this shit... 

Thought I had more Chronics in the grow than I really do. I think this will be the last time I run the Blue Cheese just because it doesn't yield enough for me. I'm thinking about trying Sage, or White Russian next go around.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I screwed up the pic upload, but here is one of a couple chronics. 30 days into flowering.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 27, 2011)

those are going to be fat in a few weeks..good job man they look great. how fast is the rate of growth during veg for the chronic strain?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 27, 2011)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> those are going to be fat in a few weeks..good job man they look great. how fast is the rate of growth during veg for the chronic strain?


It's kinda hard for me to judge since I'm new to hydro, but they were growing around .75" a day in my op.


----------



## zildgin (Dec 28, 2011)

I have ten chronics going at the moment also. I was hoping you wouold update soon. I have vegged them for 45 days and wanted to see what yours looked like in flower to judge if I needed to flower them now or wait alittle longer.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Think I'm going to grab a couple of hortilux eye bulbs for my next run.


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Think I'm going to grab a couple of hortilux eye bulbs for my next run.


Check the hour ratings on them. The 600w has a rated life of 16,000 hours and the 1kw has a rated life of 24,000 hours. If you check out the lumen maintenance graphs, you will see that your still getting 90% lumens at 50% of the rated life with both bulbs. For the 600w, that's 8000 total hours before I replace. Now I'm not sure if you veg at all with them, but I only flower so 9 weeks x 7 days x 12 hours = 756 hours of 12/12 for 9 weeks. Bulbs will last nearly 10 cycles before dropping to 90% brightness. If you prefer 95% brightness, chuck em after 4000 hours or about 5 cycles.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Dec 29, 2011)

Someguy15 said:


> Check the hour ratings on them. The 600w has a rated life of 16,000 hours and the 1kw has a rated life of 24,000 hours. If you check out the lumen maintenance graphs, you will see that your still getting 90% lumens at 50% of the rated life with both bulbs. For the 600w, that's 8000 total hours before I replace. Now I'm not sure if you veg at all with them, but I only flower so 9 weeks x 7 days x 12 hours = 756 hours of 12/12 for 9 weeks. Bulbs will last nearly 10 cycles before dropping to 90% brightness. If you prefer 95% brightness, chuck em after 4000 hours or about 5 cycles.


You're saying that is good right? I just saw a comparison of plants that everything was the same except the bulb and it was pretty incredible to say the least. What bulbs do you veg with?


So


----------



## Someguy15 (Dec 29, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You're saying that is good right? I just saw a comparison of plants that everything was the same except the bulb and it was pretty incredible to say the least. What bulbs do you veg with?
> 
> 
> So


T5s. 16 four footers. ~900 watts total


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 30, 2011)

Same as what i veg with


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 2, 2012)

Little past 5 weeks in these pics. I really think if I crammed 36 of these in my 3x3 I could get 2lbs. My only concern is mold...
These still have quite a bit of filling in to go. Should be done in about 1 month.


----------



## mrduke (Jan 2, 2012)

lookin good frog. i just started a little sog in my attic, as it finally cool enought to use the extra space. 30x30" with 25 greencracks in 1 g coco bags and a 600 over top. hope they turn out as good as yours


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

How much are you looking to pull per plant?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 3, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How much are you looking to pull per plant?


This time hopefully 1/2oz per, but I have a lot of blue cheese spread through there. Should be interesting to see where they Chronics weigh out.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 3, 2012)

And how long did they veg for? Or are they 12/12 from rooting?


----------



## Niko Bellick (Jan 3, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This time hopefully 1/2oz per, but I have a lot of blue cheese spread through there. Should be interesting to see where they Chronics weigh out.


Damn and I was hoping to pull an oz per plant with a dwc sog.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 5, 2012)

This is my first time growing chronic. I was wondering how is the smoke? The reviews are not very helpful some say its great some say its trash. Can you give a 1st hand experience. I have 10 now and they are huge just flowered them after a 52day veg. In a 4x4 tray with a 1000w.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 5, 2012)

Can't wait to see the results. Very nice grow.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 5, 2012)

zildgin said:


> This is my first time growing chronic. I was wondering how is the smoke? The reviews are not very helpful some say its great some say its trash. Can you give a 1st hand experience. I have 10 now and they are huge just flowered them after a 52day veg. In a 4x4 tray with a 1000w.


It's a pretty basic smoke honestly. It smells real sweet, looks hairy, and fluffy, but it gets the job done. Not a super stoney smoke, but that's ok by me.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 5, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> Can't wait to see the results. Very nice grow.


Thanks man. I haven't really been updating much because its mostly just smooth sailing at this point in time. They're in that akward sort of phase where they aren't really getting a whole lot bigger looking, but the buds will just start to swell up and get thick. Hopefully the chronics give me 1/2+ oz a piece. It would be cool if I got a zip from each of them, but I'm not really counting on it on this grow.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 6, 2012)

Good to hear things are going smooth. Hopefully in about 6 months time i'm at where you're right now.

Keep up the good work horned!


----------



## zildgin (Jan 6, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> It's a pretty basic smoke honestly. It smells real sweet, looks hairy, and fluffy, but it gets the job done. Not a super stoney smoke, but that's ok by me.


Yep, thats what I thought. Thats ok I will have alot of it anyway. lol... The whole yield with a kick thing that serious seeds described sucked me in. I will say this for Serious seeds there stuff is rite on. Or at least these Chronics are. There dead stable and super uniform. I will try some of there other stuff 4 sure!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

Their AK47 is supposed to be real good, so is their white russian, bubble gum, etc. I'll grow some more exotic stuff in a year or so. I just want some quantity until I get better at it. Best stuff I've grown is probably mr nice ssh. I would like to try some of subcools stuff sooner or later. Namely querkle, qrazy train, etc.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 6, 2012)

I just had some SSH that was going round here. Very nice stuff. Too bad it was 180 a half.

I'm like addicted to buying seeds lol. I'm getting some new ones this weekend, attitude has a sale if u spend more than 35 pounds you get 7 freebies all fem plus the normal UFO freebies. Got 6 DNA genetics cataract kush. Excited. Maybe one day i'll be able to grow em, haha.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 6, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Their AK47 is supposed to be real good, so is their white russian, bubble gum, etc. I'll grow some more exotic stuff in a year or so. I just want some quantity until I get better at it. Best stuff I've grown is probably mr nice ssh. I would like to try some of subcools stuff sooner or later. Namely querkle, qrazy train, etc.



The Ak47 is awesome I am sure but I tend to stay to the lower odor strains. I live in a neighbor hood and just dont want the issue of ( oh my god whats that smell?? ) My buddy does a cash crop of Island Sweet Skunk and I can tell if he has been in his grow room that day or not. Its in his clothes the smell is that strong. I think my next go will be BOG sweet cindy99. Power+low flower time 45days + very low odor. 

I do think SS Bubble gum is worth a shot.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 6, 2012)

lol, I have a seed addiction also. Have 12 different strains now and can only grow 3-4 plants at a time. Waiting on a few more to get off of back order.



firsttimeARE said:


> I just had some SSH that was going round here. Very nice stuff. Too bad it was 180 a half.
> 
> I'm like addicted to buying seeds lol. I'm getting some new ones this weekend, attitude has a sale if u spend more than 35 pounds you get 7 freebies all fem plus the normal UFO freebies. Got 6 DNA genetics cataract kush. Excited. Maybe one day i'll be able to grow em, haha.


----------



## OldLuck (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you get a lot of males with your querkle and did any of them get deep purple?



jsteezy1290 said:


> nice grow!! i just started flood and drain myself, 4x4 tables 6 inch rockwool cubes i only yeilded 9 ounces. pretty dissapointed but it was my first time and there was only 13 querkle's. since then i am switching to hydroton and trying to cram a good 45 in each table . im just not sure my strain is goin to produce the big cola's.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 6, 2012)

OldLuck said:


> lol, I have a seed addiction also. Have 12 different strains now and can only grow 3-4 plants at a time. Waiting on a few more to get off of back order.


I got 14 different strains. I'm planning on doing another order this weekend(christmas present) and will prolly go with reserva privadas sour kush aka headband. Not the real 707, but I hear its good for anxiety. But that'll make 15. Lotta 3 packs and singles of strains though which is why im waiting till my technique is better.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 6, 2012)

I had something like 40 different kinds of seeds (some was really good stuff) that I sold to my friend when I needed money bad. He grows outdoors, so he just spread them out all over. Half his crop was lost in flooding though...


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 7, 2012)

Ouch...Thats a beast collection man. Sorry that it went south for the dude...And that you had to sell it. Must of been tough...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 9, 2012)

Just to put strain strength into context here is something my friend told me today. I gave him a Red Dragon mother, he flowered it, and told me he doesn't even like smoking it. He said it makes him too stupid when he smokes it. It is some really stoney smoke, so I would agree with him. I guess it just depends what you're looking for in a strain. He works construction, so he needs something he can think on while he works. I just think some people get to wound up in the whole strong smoke stuff. If you were looking to go to bed and be non functional that would be a good strain. Just venting, or whatever.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 9, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Just to put strain strength into context here is something my friend told me today. I gave him a Red Dragon mother, he flowered it, and told me he doesn't even like smoking it. He said it makes him too stupid when he smokes it. It is some really stoney smoke, so I would agree with him. I guess it just depends what you're looking for in a strain. He works construction, so he needs something he can think on while he works. I just think some people get to wound up in the whole strong smoke stuff. If you were looking to go to bed and be non functional that would be a good strain. Just venting, or whatever.


I agree I tend to not go for the one hitter quiter stuff. I enjoy the act of smoking weed. I like the taste and the whole thing that goes with it. I guess i like to ( smoke ) as much as I like to get high. So what good is it to me if I only get 1 or two hits off it b4 I cant enjoy it anymore. Or at least for awhile. I think the ppl that are looking for the best+most kick are in commercial crops. So they can charge accordingly. And if thats the case I ttly understand there is no sense taking the risk if you arent going to get paid good for it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like a 2x4 to the head when i smokin and if it comes in one hit! The better


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, just depends what I'm doing. 

Just noticed something really fucked up... My timer was set to have 14/10 for lights on/off. It looks like some were reverting back to VEGGING!!! omfg. I can't believe this shit. I hope they weren't doing it real long, but I think it might have been up to 2 weeks it has been like that.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 9, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Yeah, just depends what I'm doing.
> 
> Just noticed something really fucked up... My timer was set to have 14/10 for lights on/off. It looks like some were reverting back to VEGGING!!! omfg. I can't believe this shit. I hope they weren't doing it real long, but I think it might have been up to 2 weeks it has been like that.


I think 14hrs is short enough to keep them in the flower phase. Just not as much. It def. pushed back your harvest date. 
Sorry man that sucks. Trust me I understand, it seems like stupid shit like that happens to me more than others. 

I am sure it hasnt changed anything major.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 9, 2012)

zildgin said:


> I think 14hrs is short enough to keep them in the flower phase. Just not as much. It def. pushed back your harvest date.
> Sorry man that sucks. Trust me I understand, it seems like stupid shit like that happens to me more than others.
> 
> I am sure it hasnt changed anything major.


The Chronics were definitely changed by it. The blue cheese doesn't really look affected. I think I will still harvest around 9 weeks if they look swollen, and the trichomes are amber... so lame. This might fuck up everything on the conveyor belt.

I'm definitely getting a tent and just going to bigger plants, but fewer. Too much can screw up with this many clones, and different places growing.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 10, 2012)

yep! I always try to remember K.I.S.S. 

keep it simle stupid!!!!

Although I preach it I dont always live by it.


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 10, 2012)

no i didnt have alot males, almost all of mine get purple


----------



## Swiftowl11 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would stick with the hydro single cola sog. Thats how I grow, I tried all different types of grows. But hydro single cola is the fastest and give you the biggest yield in regards of space. I use my 20 site tote. Take my 20 rooted clones, put them straight into 12/12. I average 2 pounds a grow. I get 20-40 oz every grow. Each plant is 1-2 oz. Thats under 1 600w hps. Quickest way to do it. I would not just give up on hydro single cola sog. Give it a couple more tries before you drop it. 

Your doing a great job, I think you veg for to long with the plants being to close to one another. If you already have decent size clones, just go straight into 12/12. They will still veg in 12/12, you will still get those huge single cola plants. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 11, 2012)

Swiftowl11 said:


> I would stick with the hydro single cola sog. Thats how I grow, I tried all different types of grows. But hydro single cola is the fastest and give you the biggest yield in regards of space. I use my 20 site tote. Take my 20 rooted clones, put them straight into 12/12. I average 2 pounds a grow. I get 20-40 oz every grow. Each plant is 1-2 oz. Thats under 1 600w hps. Quickest way to do it. I would not just give up on hydro single cola sog. Give it a couple more tries before you drop it.
> 
> Your doing a great job, I think you veg for to long with the plants being to close to one another. If you already have decent size clones, just go straight into 12/12. They will still veg in 12/12, you will still get those huge single cola plants.
> Keep up the good work.


I agree man give it another go, larger plant in a larger system is more labour than a sog table!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Swiftowl11 said:


> I would stick with the hydro single cola sog. Thats how I grow, I tried all different types of grows. But hydro single cola is the fastest and give you the biggest yield in regards of space. I use my 20 site tote. Take my 20 rooted clones, put them straight into 12/12. I average 2 pounds a grow. I get 20-40 oz every grow. Each plant is 1-2 oz. Thats under 1 600w hps. Quickest way to do it. I would not just give up on hydro single cola sog. Give it a couple more tries before you drop it.
> 
> Your doing a great job, I think you veg for to long with the plants being to close to one another. If you already have decent size clones, just go straight into 12/12. They will still veg in 12/12, you will still get those huge single cola plants.
> Keep up the good work.


40z dry? I would like to see that. Have any pics?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I agree man give it another go, larger plant in *A *larger system is more labour than a sog table!


That's the thing. I have THREE sog tables (2 flowering,1 veggin) , and the mother setup makes 4 different areas. It's too much. I could go with one ebb and grow system, and just stick the mothers back in soil and have way less maintenance. 



BTW 40 oz dry would be 2.5lbs. I would LOOOOOOOOOOVE to see pics of that... That's almost 2 grams a watt.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Swiftowl11 said:


> I would stick with the hydro single cola sog. Thats how I grow, I tried all different types of grows. But hydro single cola is the fastest and give you the biggest yield in regards of space. I use my 20 site tote. Take my 20 rooted clones, put them straight into 12/12. I average 2 pounds a grow. I get 20-40 oz every grow. Each plant is 1-2 oz. Thats under 1 600w hps. Quickest way to do it. I would not just give up on hydro single cola sog. Give it a couple more tries before you drop it.
> 
> Your doing a great job, I think you veg for to long with the plants being to close to one another. If you already have decent size clones, just go straight into 12/12. They will still veg in 12/12, you will still get those huge single cola plants.
> Keep up the good work.


Looking at your thread you do 12/12 from seed right? That is quite a bit different than 12/12 from clone. Clones don't veg the same straight from 12/12 as seeds do. I could believe 1-2oz from seed 12/12, but that still isn't very efficient because they take so long to finish, but I suppose if you had 20 of them at 2 oz a piece... Except I don't really believe it. That would put you at the very upper echelon of growers IF true. Best I've ever seen was like 2.15gpw.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 11, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> That's the thing. I have THREE sog tables (2 flowering,1 veggin) , and the mother setup makes 4 different areas. It's too much. I could go with one ebb and grow system, and just stick the mothers back in soil and have way less maintenance.
> 
> 
> Have you considered a SCROG? I am running one rite now with the same strain. ( CHRONIC ) I am flowering a 4x4 area with 9 plants under a 1k watt.
> It would be intresting to compare yields. I have never grown out Chronic so I really have no idea what to expect. What are your yields like in SOG?


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 11, 2012)

i call bullsh#t on 40 oz's under a 600


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 11, 2012)

hornedfrog i have noticed a difference in bud growth lately by using gh bloom and micro 8ml and 16 ml per gallon


----------



## zildgin (Jan 12, 2012)

jsteezy1290 said:


> i call bullsh#t on 40 oz's under a 600




I will 2nd that


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 12, 2012)

It's possible, but not likely. I've seen it with vertical hydro, and basically a sog type theme. Let me know how you did it and I will copy your setup right away. 2.5lbs per 600 sounds pretty good to me...


----------



## jsteezy1290 (Jan 13, 2012)

ive never seen it . im under 2 600 and dont see it with two tables lol


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 13, 2012)

jsteezy1290 said:


> ive never seen it . im under 2 600 and dont see it with two tables lol


I get 20 ounces from a 600 regularly with a few of my strains and I can pull a pound from just about any strain. 40 ounces from _one_ 600 is not likely unless you're talking about a vertical setup or light-movers. I wouldn't call it impossible but after seeing his 20-site walmart tote, I'd probably say it's impossible with his setup.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 13, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> I get 20 ounces from a 600 regularly with a few of my strains and I can pull a pound from just about any strain. 40 ounces from _one_ 600 is not likely unless you're talking about a vertical setup or light-movers. I wouldn't call it impossible but after seeing his* 20-site walmart tote*, I'd probably say it's impossible with his setup.


Saw that too... I wasn't trying to be mean, but you gotta take the advice you get on here in context. If he has proof I'm more than willing to be proved wrong.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey Hornedfrog how many days are you letting your Chronics flower for ? 


Any recent pics?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah boy! I got these going ok. They aren't exactly where they should be because I messed up my timer to be set at 14/10 for like 2 weeks, but they should be ready in 2 weeks. This is 7.5 weeks in. I also have 36 clones vegging ready to go, and another 36 clones making roots as we speak. I should get to see what the grape god looks like in the next few months too... I think I'll let the chronics go 9-10 weeks normally though.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah buddy! Sick! Wish I could SOG lol I'd take like 100 clones. But gotta stay state legal and the feds really like anyone growing that many plants. I still envy the style tho.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

I got this new stuff from dyna-gro that I think might be a miracle worker. It's KLN. It has totally changed my success on the aero cloner. Maybe it's just a coincidence, but I can see root bumps after 1 week now, and no more hollow looking stems. I also made sure to keep the cuts in water/clone solution right after cutting.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I got this new stuff from dyna-gro that I think might be a miracle worker. It's KLN. It has totally changed my success on the aero cloner. Maybe it's just a coincidence, but I can see root bumps after 1 week now, and no more hollow looking stems. I also made sure to keep the cuts in water/clone solution right after cutting.


Hmmm never heard of it. Quick search turned up http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website pdf Files/DG KLN - Root-Gel Sht 2006.pdf tons of good info in there. Protekt is suppose to help too worth the read. B1 vitamins are suppose to help clones substantially. And it also has rooting hormones in it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Yeah buddy! Sick! Wish I could SOG lol I'd take like 100 clones. But gotta stay state legal and the feds really like anyone growing that many plants. I still envy the style tho.



Yeah man. I start getting kind of paranoid about it sometimes honestly. idk. maybe I'll switch some time here... Hopefully these calyxes start swelling and put some real weight on. The blue cheese are frost as hell, but just don't yield quite enough. Maybe the Grape God can fill that gap.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Hmmm never heard of it. Quick search turned up http://www.dyna-gro.com/Website pdf Files/DG KLN - Root-Gel Sht 2006.pdf tons of good info in there. Protekt is suppose to help too worth the read. B1 vitamins are suppose to help clones substantially. And it also has rooting hormones in it.


I did a bit of research on it awhile ago, and it seems like the most well rounded rooting solution. They have multiple hormones in it. The Clonex I have didn't have basically any hormones in it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking good bro! Glad to hear you got the cloning down!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Looking good bro! Glad to hear you got the cloning down!



Hopefully! Hope I don't jynx myself by saying it is going better, but two batches now have been better. I've been going out of town a lot lately so I haven't been updating. I also have the massive 140 site cloner I made, but have yet to use. Guess I don't want to mess up what is working...? I'll give it a test here though. This is the best I've had this running so far tough. Hopefully the Chronics add a ton of weight though. I'm waiting for the Calyxes to beef up.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 20, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> View attachment 2008314View attachment 2008315View attachment 2008316View attachment 2008317View attachment 2008318View attachment 2008320
> 
> Yeah boy! I got these going ok. They aren't exactly where they should be because I messed up my timer to be set at 14/10 for like 2 weeks, but they should be ready in 2 weeks. This is 7.5 weeks in. I also have 36 clones vegging ready to go, and another 36 clones making roots as we speak. I should get to see what the grape god looks like in the next few months too... I think I'll let the chronics go 9-10 weeks normally though.


Those look great mate! And to think you were doubting yourself!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 20, 2012)

Swell damn it SWELL! I hope to start seeing a lot of calyxes blowing up in the next week or so. The chronic is still very airy. It looks big, but doesn't have the mass I'm looking for. My red dragon looked like it was going to pop at this point. The bluecheese is pretty hard, but the calyxes are small on it too..


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 21, 2012)

Have a feeling these chronics are going to need 10 weeks normally. Maybe even 11... That may change my mind on whether it will be the full time crop. Hopefully the one grape god seed I have going will turn into something heavy that finishes sooner.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 22, 2012)

there looking good at the moment. They do need to fill out alittle more though.


----------



## YaK (Jan 22, 2012)

hope you post some pictures.... I am trying to grow a couple chronic plants and would like to know how the one that I'm growing compares to others's.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 22, 2012)

YaK said:


> hope you post some pictures.... I am trying to grow a couple chronic plants and would like to know how the one that I'm growing compares to others's.



he did on the previous page


----------



## YaK (Jan 22, 2012)

zildgin said:


> he did on the previous page



shit! thanks!!! I was on page one. heh.

lost my concentration for a moment. I hate that.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 23, 2012)

just read thru you entire thread just wanna said much respect im looking to leaving hempy clan for ebb and flow looks like thoes chronics should bring in around a 1/2 oz or better with 36 to a table you


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 23, 2012)

Yeah man. They just need to fill out. They are super airy. Hoping in the next two weeks it gets a lot fuller. I hate that seed breeders bend the truth on flowering times. Yeah, I probably could cut these at 8 weeks, but my yield would probably suffer by 1/3.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pic of some blue cheese.... If I can find some dank like this that yields a bit more I will be happy. Hopefully grapegod yields good.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think I'm done with the SOG. My mom stopped by my house today, and said she could smell a musky smell to the sidewalk. I just have to contain the grow area. I can't do it with all these little grow areas around. I'm going to an 8x8 tent after this. I like that the tents are a contained area.... SOG is the best, but not the best for everyone. She doesn't know what I do, and just notices things like that... My parents were on a walk one day and walked past my house, and said it smelled mousy from the sidewalk. Whatever that means, but I can figure that out...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 24, 2012)

Dam dude fire up a better scrubber


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 24, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think I'm done with the SOG. My mom stopped by my house today, and said she could smell a musky smell to the sidewalk. I just have to contain the grow area. I can't do it with all these little grow areas around. I'm going to an 8x8 tent after this. I like that the tents are a contained area.... SOG is the best, but not the best for everyone. She doesn't know what I do, and just notices things like that... My parents were on a walk one day and walked past my house, and said it smelled mousy from the sidewalk. Whatever that means, but I can figure that out...



what sort of air control deterrents are you using?


----------



## zildgin (Jan 24, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I think I'm done with the SOG. My mom stopped by my house today, and said she could smell a musky smell to the sidewalk. I just have to contain the grow area. I can't do it with all these little grow areas around. I'm going to an 8x8 tent after this. I like that the tents are a contained area.... SOG is the best, but not the best for everyone. She doesn't know what I do, and just notices things like that... My parents were on a walk one day and walked past my house, and said it smelled mousy from the sidewalk. Whatever that means, but I can figure that out...


scrog is the way to go I have nine plants and I bet I get close to 2 lbs. with the chronic


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 24, 2012)

zildgin said:


> scrog is the way to go I have nine plants and I bet I get close to 2 lbs. with the chronic


Large tents are kinda a waste IMO. For how much they cost, go buy urself some 2x4's and frame out your own. Insultate it with some of that tyvek foam board and then plywood. Tents are annoying bc they collapse under the negative pressure. So your required to have a inlet fan that matches your exhaust cfm. Plus they typically only hold 100lbs reguardless of size, so building your own would be cheaper, better and stronger. Ofcourse if it's a rental and your moving in 6 months well go with the tent. But I would also recommend you check out scrog technique, I personally love it. And it keep me in my plant counts while still giving me the yield.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 24, 2012)

flamdrags420 said:


> what sort of air control deterrents are you using?


Carbon filters, and an ozone gen. I don't know if shes just smelling shit in her head, or really smelling it. Uggg. I should have my buddy stop by and see. She was always saying she smelled stuff when we were kids nobody else could smell though...


----------



## zildgin (Jan 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Carbon filters, and an ozone gen. I don't know if shes just smelling shit in her head, or really smelling it. Uggg. I should have my buddy stop by and see. She was always saying she smelled stuff when we were kids nobody else could smell though...


I would do what you said have someone do a patrol of the property and see whats really going on. I cant stand smelly plants!!! Thats the number 1 way to get caught. There was a incident awhile back that made me relize just how important this is. I was growing in a house that was on a normal street my neighbors were not that close. I was growing nirvans's indoor mix so I dont know what strain it was that smelled so bad but I ended up with only 2 females at this time. Well that was all that was in the home 2 plants and they were pungent. I could smell them from the driveway. Anyway I got paranoid and cut them down way way early. About two days after I chopped them a sheriff came knocking on the door. There wasnt any problem. But we had just gotten of the lake and were heading back that afternoon so I just pulled the truck and trailer in the front yard instead of putting it back under the shed. Well i guess I left the trailer out i the road just alittle. The sherrif ws stopping by to kindly ask me to pull it all the way up in the yard and to have a nice day. thats all he wanted but it those plants were still going i would not be posting this today. Well mabey if they have wifi in prision. But its the 1 in a million chances that get you caught.


----------



## kevinanderson (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a excellent factor. I'll probably bloom at 8" this serious pheno has very little aspect branching. The fan simply leaves can keep out a techniques, but not really any bud bushing out.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 25, 2012)

kevinanderson said:


> That's a excellent factor. I'll probably bloom at 8" this serious pheno has very little aspect branching. The fan simply leaves can keep out a techniques, but not really any bud bushing out.


I've read this post 5 times and still don't get it lol the last sentence is perplexing...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

that just done make sense someguy got me


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 25, 2012)

so what's the deal then. are carbon filters not effective at killing scents as you exhaust it or what?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 25, 2012)

flamdrags420 said:


> so what's the deal then. are carbon filters not effective at killing scents as you exhaust it or what?


they are very effective but alway go overkill on size and fan just to make shure


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

HR how many plants would you do in the ebb and grow in an 8x8 tent, 4x600 lights?


----------



## CanniCastro420 (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking Nice. Subbed


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 25, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> HR how many plants would you do in the ebb and grow in an 8x8 tent, 4x600 lights?


I'm not HR... but I'd say no more then 16. Depends on veg and training... if you were doing SCroG u could go as low as 1 plant per light.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 25, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> I'm not HR... but I'd say no more then 16. Depends on veg and training... if you were doing SCroG u could go as low as 1 plant per light.


That's what I was thinking. You know quite a bit too, so I'll take the advice. That would be 4 per light, or 4 per 4x4 area. IDK. I need to do some brain storming. I think this would be a little easier on me maintenance wise.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> HR how many plants would you do in the ebb and grow in an 8x8 tent, 4x600 lights?


I hit you with a pm but il say it here to!

8x8 = 12 plants and vegg them for 3 to 4 weeks and make shure you top them to slow stretching


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks HR. I'd give you rep, but I have to spread it around I guess... 

I think my filters just suck ass. I bought those 6" combos from HTG, but I shouldn't be smelling stuff like this. What size can filters would you get for the 8x8?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

A 60 to 70 pound one like 44in tall by 16wide with a 6 in fan on it with that theres no way you would smell shit


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah I heard bad things about the HTG filters. They were some heavy son of a bitches too. But I guess heavy is good^

I went with a phresh as I heard good things about them. And it was only 26 lbs for the 550 CFM rated one. The similar HTG was like 50. I was hanging it at the time in my tent so I went with a lighter one.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 26, 2012)

I dont hang mine in the tent just stands upright in a corner! Phresh air , mountain air are the best filter you can buy!
Next down would be eco or can fan filters

All time best is stealth air boxes


----------



## marmarb (Jan 26, 2012)

if nothing else spend extra money on filters before anything cause without it you better off not growing at all


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm going to buy two phresh 550s. That should be enough for an 8x8 tent. I can't believe I'm dealing with this. These HTG filters suck ass. My stuff is WREAKING... The fans seem ok though...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 26, 2012)

marmarb said:


> if nothing else spend extra money on filters before anything cause without it you better off not growing at all



Trust me man. I thought my odor control was on lock down, but apparently not. I have 2 450cfm fans, but the filters must suck ass. I also have an ozone gen. It will be dealt with.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 26, 2012)

man if you have two 450cfm fans & filters and your still haveing probs...its NOT the filters, their just not set up right. you need to have negtive pressure in the room. 

can you show us some pics of the fans/ducting system so we can get a better understanding? i guess if the room has really high RH that will fuck up the fliters.

oh and phresh fliters work great!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

I had two 450 cfms in two 3x3 tents and it still stunk like crazy. The filters are garbage. "Look at the specs on the 6" combo on the HTG web site. I just really think the fans are way too big for those filters.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

After a bit of research I'm getting the idea they only work for like a year max, maybe even more like 6 months. I think a higher quality filter is in the cards.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Man look into stealth air boxs


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 27, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> After a bit of research I'm getting the idea they only work for like a year max, maybe even more like 6 months. I think a higher quality filter is in the cards.


You can get up to 2 years out of the phresh filters if you go slightly bigger than you need. More cost effective that way, the 6 and 8 inch (same length) are a diff of only $10 dollars.


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have used all kinds of filters in the past. I ran Phresh for a while, now I use a 'can-lite' because that's what my local store had at the time. I think I'll be switching back to Phresh as I feel like this Can-lite is starting to not work after just 6 months. Phresh filters easily gave me a year.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

Trimmed for like 4 hours last night after I got off work. I'm about 2/3 done.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 27, 2012)

Let's see pics of some lollies!


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

You cut down bro?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

On most of them I think I got around 1/2oz (when dried). Some of them were runts though, so that will skew the numbers big time. The chronics really needed another week-2, but I can't have the block stinking. I gotta get my odor shit figured out. I think a person could pretty easily get 1lb doing this same setup, or maybe even 1oz with a strain like chronic, and giving it time to plump up.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> You cut down bro?



Yeah man. I got home from work last night, and could smell it from the sidewalk. I can't have a cop ride by on a bike or something. It was unmistakable.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

I understand 100% at least you know now your moms did smell it!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> I understand 100% at least you know now your moms did smell it!



lol. She doesn't know what I do, but she kinda told me in a weird way, so maybe she was hinting like "i dont know what it is you're doing in there, but something ain't right".


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice job horned! Sucks u had to take em early...but better than getting busted.

I can't wait until I can see some product for all my work. Still fucking shit up.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

ya that sucke, but THEY MOS DEF look very nice man!! 
moms are funny like that too man, youd be suprised what they can figure out ... they have known you longer than you have =)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

They've been flowering for like 8.5 weeks now. Only thing is that I accidentally set the timer to 14/10 for two weeks, so I think that slowed the flowering down a little. Seemed like the Blue cheese weren't effected really though.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Nice job horned! Sucks u had to take em early...but better than getting busted.
> 
> I can't wait until I can see some product for all my work. Still fucking shit up.


This is about the best success I've had so far. I've done like 4 soil grows, and this is my second hydro grow. I think just take it slow at first and you will do better. I tried doing a soil sog, and for whatever reason I can't grow in soil... That meant my time was wasted. Didn't yield shit.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

Takes time for shure! I can remmember my first grow was in soil and was a fail right off lol


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

wierd, i got somewhere between 6-8oz of my 1000 in soil the FIRST TIME I EVER GREW INDOOR.... just sayin maybe i got lucky? greenthum? i gardened my WHOLE life and just applied the same BASICS, to an indoor enviroment... not braggin

i only really work in there on or 2x a week... lol one time to spray, ann one time to water... K.I.S.S


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

SFguy said:


> wierd, i got somewhere between 6-8oz of my 1000 in soil the FIRST TIME I EVER GREW INDOOR.... just sayin maybe i got lucky? greenthum? i gardened my WHOLE life and just applied the same BASICS, to an indoor enviroment... not braggin
> 
> i only really work in there on or 2x a week... lol one time to spray, ann one time to water... K.I.S.S


I just couldn't figure it out. Hydro is just a lot easier for me it seems.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 27, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> This is about the best success I've had so far. I've done like 4 soil grows, and this is my second hydro grow. I think just take it slow at first and you will do better. I tried doing a soil sog, and for whatever reason I can't grow in soil... That meant my time was wasted. Didn't yield shit.


Yeah that's my problem. I wanna jump right into new things. I haven't even got the flood and drain down and now I'm trying dwc for moms. I got a 6 inch plant going on but it hasn't grown more since I put it into the buckets. All its leaves are green though but drooping...think transplant shock. These will prolly fail too though.

Sorry to hijack your thread but say your res gets to 6.2 and it flooded(or in my case sat in the water) do you neeed to flush the medium with 5.8 water to flush out the 6.2 water that flooded the medium or would simply changing down to 5.6 and flooding would work? Like nutrient lockouts...are they locked out for good or do you just need to change the ph to make the nutes available to your plant?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah that's my problem. I wanna jump right into new things. I haven't even got the flood and drain down and now I'm trying dwc for moms. I got a 6 inch plant going on but it hasn't grown more since I put it into the buckets. All its leaves are green though but drooping...think transplant shock. These will prolly fail too though.
> 
> Sorry to hijack your thread but say your res gets to 6.2 and it flooded(or in my case sat in the water) do you neeed to flush the medium with 5.8 water to flush out the 6.2 water that flooded the medium or would simply changing down to 5.6 and flooding would work? Like nutrient lockouts...are they locked out for good or do you just need to change the ph to make the nutes available to your plant?


Nah, it shouldn't hurt it flooding once like that. My ph floats around quite a bit and I never see much problems. You're gonna have some spots here and there. At least I do, and a lot of other better growers plants have brown spots here and there. I don't get too worked up over it.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 27, 2012)

6.2 as a high for a few floods are ok no need to flush! But plants seem to grow better around 5.6 to 5.8 range


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah its probably my inexperience with growing successfully which makes me think everything matters and needs to be exact and to freak out when things go wrong. I've never had success so I think its so unattainable without perfection.its like thinking of ways to get rich and having that millionaire laughing at how over complicated your ideas seem because they know the ways to be rich.

Such a longtime between seeing what will work and what doesn't which stresses me out and makes me bug people on these forums for help and information. Its like I don't wanna wait to see my failures materialize I just wanna know they won't work and do it the right way. These month long trial and errors get me down in the room. Like u said I just feel like a whole ton of time wasted.


----------



## SFguy (Jan 27, 2012)

i NEVER worry if only one or 2 leaves dont look perfect either, its when the plant starts too look necrotic on the leaves and tips i start to work myself up...lol i think they are gonna take off soon man, how bout some new shots


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 27, 2012)

Me? I'll take some tonight. Sorry again horned...I just know theres a lot of smart people who follow your thread.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

I have zero problems with people asking questions in my thread. I do it to other people all the time. Go look at homebrewer, or HRs threads, I ask them stuff all the time. I don't think people have a problem with supplemental questions. It's the people who come in and ask something like "what ph should I do my hydro?" that is gonna piss people off.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah its probably my inexperience with growing successfully which makes me think everything matters and needs to be exact and to freak out when things go wrong. I've never had success so I think its so unattainable without perfection.its like thinking of ways to get rich and having that millionaire laughing at how over complicated your ideas seem because they know the ways to be rich.
> 
> Such a longtime between seeing what will work and what doesn't which stresses me out and makes me bug people on these forums for help and information. Its like I don't wanna wait to see my failures materialize I just wanna know they won't work and do it the right way. These month long trial and errors get me down in the room. Like u said I just feel like a whole ton of time wasted.



When I sent out on this journey I figured it was going to take about 1 year of full time growing to start to get the hang of it. It has been about one year now, and I'm just now getting the hang of it. My buddy asked me what was taking so long with my grows, and I had to explain to him that even when stuff is going good you're only going to get like 4 crops a year (if you do a normal type grow). It's just gonna take time, and tons of frustration man. I have wanted to give up a lot in the past few months. I'm sure I will second guess myself plenty more times to come as well. Just try to work through it.

Not to mention I have a full time job, so I don't have time to research 100% of my time off.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jan 27, 2012)

sucks you had to chop early, still looks like a great harvest. so are you going to give it a 2nd go?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 27, 2012)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> sucks you had to chop early, still looks like a great harvest. so are you going to give it a 2nd go?


I have some vegging right now, but I believe I will be converting to a more conventional grow. Less plants, but bigger. Maybe less efficient, but more stable imo.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have some vegging right now, but I believe I will be converting to a more conventional grow. Less plants, but bigger. Maybe less efficient, but more stable imo.


More stable? Did any of your babies die before chopping? Or you harvest all 36?

I'm beginning to think, even once I get moms established, I might try a scrog instead of SOG, or even just FIMing. Even though MJ laws round here are very vague. 1-50 lbs cultivating same penalty. 1-2 years prison no MMS for first time offenders so thats good. But i'd imagine i'd have a better chance at staying out of prison if I had less plants. I don't think LEO will care if I tell them i'm lollipopping them to only get a small amount off each. They'll see 36 plants and possibly 36 clones depending on time and 4 moms and shit bricks with excitement and be like thats 1 lb for each! I still would like to SOG, I just think i'm going to be pulling my hair out with the amount of work involved. ABF makes it seem so easy. And he runs 4 tables! WTF?!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 28, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> When I sent out on this journey I figured it was going to take about 1 year of full time growing to start to get the hang of it. It has been about one year now, and I'm just now getting the hang of it. My buddy asked me what was taking so long with my grows, and I had to explain to him that even when stuff is going good you're only going to get like 4 crops a year (if you do a normal type grow). It's just gonna take time, and tons of frustration man. I have wanted to give up a lot in the past few months. I'm sure I will second guess myself plenty more times to come as well. Just try to work through it.
> 
> Not to mention I have a full time job, so I don't have time to research 100% of my time off.


I hear ya about the time-frame, I work full time too and was doing some research on holiday down time at work, but we're busy again so i'm busting ass. I figured with soil starting out i'd have a harvest in like 6 months, given some time for mess ups. My buddy gave me some helpful advice from the start and showed me his routine at his house, but I had bug issues, I know from the soil as I haven't seen another one since September.

But i'm about 4.5 months into it(3 months hydro) and I'm now thinking more towards year mark for first harvest. I'm hoping for these 3 attitude freebies to do well, but i'm doubtful of my abilities thus far. I'm learning and making forward progress, the times when progress is slow makes me want to quit, but learning new techniques and ideas makes me excited again to try. The failure brings back the want to give up, but looking at how much I put into it and the thought of unreliable people and the bad meds that they give or the good meds that are like half a weeks pay an oz makes me keep going. And I just think it'd be a cool skill to have the ability to grow my own vegetables and other plants with the knowledge from it.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't think I will be keeping Chronic. It just takes too long to flower. It is way too airy. I'm so indecisive. I need a quick flowering heaving yielding Indy. Hoping this grape god has a good showing.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm hoping WoS Med - Northern Lights x Big Bud and WoS Legends - Afghan Kush Special produce some nice colas.

Once I get good at growing where i'm 100% confident I won't kill plants i'm going to get http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-big-bud-1-feminized/prod_1062.html Doggies Nuts Big Bud. Wicked expensive, but IDGAF.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 28, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> I'm hoping WoS Med - Northern Lights x Big Bud and WoS Legends - Afghan Kush Special produce some nice colas.
> 
> Once I get good at growing where i'm 100% confident I won't kill plants i'm going to get http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/the-doggies-nuts-seeds-big-bud-1-feminized/prod_1062.html Doggies Nuts Big Bud. Wicked expensive, but IDGAF.


The Afgan Kush makes some awesome colas....in like 50 days too. I got some pics in my album if you want I can dig them up for you. As for the doggies nuts, I would save ur $$$. Esp big bud. Tends to be leafy imo, whats it matter if it yields a extra few ounces of mid-grade weed ya know? Just my opinion tho...and the big bud genetics r everywhere.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 28, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> The Afgan Kush makes some awesome colas....in like 50 days too. I got some pics in my album if you want I can dig them up for you. As for the doggies nuts, I would save ur $$$. Esp big bud. Tends to be leafy imo, whats it matter if it yields a extra few ounces of mid-grade weed ya know? Just my opinion tho...and the big bud genetics r everywhere.


Yeah you had said the afghan was good, my friend grew it, but it was his first grow so the colas didn't come out great.

Pictures would be cool, if you don't mind. You got the special right and not the landrace?

Thanks for the heads up on the big bud. The picture makes the cola look huge and beefy not leafy. You sure do know a lot about strains too.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 28, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Yeah you had said the afghan was good, my friend grew it, but it was his first grow so the colas didn't come out great.
> 
> Pictures would be cool, if you don't mind. You got the special right and not the landrace?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the big bud. The picture makes the cola look huge and beefy not leafy. You sure do know a lot about strains too.


Been smokin em for like 15 years lol...growing well only a few but I'm constantly researching new strains... I know which strains are by which breeders for the most part. Sometimes they are everywhere tho, like the Sour Diesel explosion lately. OG18 and a million other strains with it in it.

WoS - Afgan Kush...And yes this is the special, not the landrace. These were grown under 1600w. A Dual Arc hortilux super blue and a 600w hortilux hps.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Jan 28, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Been smokin em for like 15 years lol...growing well only a few but I'm constantly researching new strains... I know which strains are by which breeders for the most part. Sometimes they are everywhere tho, like the Sour Diesel explosion lately. OG18 and a million other strains with it in it.
> 
> WoS - Afgan Kush...And yes this is the special, not the landrace. These were grown under 1600w. A Dual Arc hortilux super blue and a 600w hortilux hps.
> View attachment 2023996View attachment 2023998View attachment 2024000


I think my friend had grown the landrace. But the buds you posted look similar except you pulled later than he did, his hairs(they called pistils?)looked paler, infact that was a characteristic that I had for it was the pale hairs and long finger buds with thick stems in the middle, I hated it, pulled 2g+ of stems out of the half he sold me. Yours looks a bit beefier than his was, but 1000w more will do that haha.

You know so much with only a few years growing? Wow.


----------



## zildgin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hornedfrog
Do you think it was the chronic or the bluecheese that was the culprit in the smell. I am useing chronic only and am in my 4th week. I have to beat them up pretty good to get a smell out of them at this point. I would be disapointed to have them start to wreak in the next few weeks. And I need to be proactive in this smell issue. IE carbon filter of my own.


----------



## marmarb (Jan 28, 2012)

casey jones is known to be a high yielding indy i went with the white russian from ss over it though hope that decision doesnt come back to bite me in the ass


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 29, 2012)

Man the casey jones is beaster bro i think i would of takin it over WR


----------



## marmarb (Jan 29, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Man the casey jones is beaster bro i think i would of takin it over WR


yeah im thinking about ordering a pack this week i dont want to have two many strains that would put me at 4 and i wanna just get the strains i have down now dialed in i went with the wR because they were out of ak47 and its ak47xww so i figured it would be the next best thing seen a sog with 11 plants yield a lb no veg under 600 i think i can do better lol


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 29, 2012)

zildgin said:


> Hornedfrog
> Do you think it was the chronic or the bluecheese that was the culprit in the smell. I am useing chronic only and am in my 4th week. I have to beat them up pretty good to get a smell out of them at this point. I would be disapointed to have them start to wreak in the next few weeks. And I need to be proactive in this smell issue. IE carbon filter of my own.


It was poor filtration. The Chronic is supposed to be low odor. They both didn't seem to be overly stinky.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 29, 2012)

Ended up with just about 1lb dry :O Way better than I expected towards the end there. I think I could up that to 1.5lbs maybe more with some practice (not sure if i will continue the sog though... Surprisingly the Blue cheese was probably more impressive than the chronic. I might just hang on to that. I'm expecting similar results from the Grape god too...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 29, 2012)

Going to be ordering 2 more 600 ballasts, and an 8x8 tent here. New filters etc. Also 4x 600w hortilux eye bulbs. Anyone know anything about these light controllers http://www.dxhydro.com/ ? scroll to the bottom and look at the one for $99. It's the DX-4 converter/controller, whatever.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 30, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Going to be ordering 2 more 600 ballasts, and an 8x8 tent here. New filters etc. Also 4x 600w hortilux eye bulbs. Anyone know anything about these light controllers http://www.dxhydro.com/ ? scroll to the bottom and look at the one for $99. It's the DX-4 converter/controller, whatever.


I always just used separate timers lol never figured it really mattered if each was a few minutes off of the other? idk... don't see the point on spending big bucks to have them all on one timer. Plus then u get a surge when it flips on, unless you have digital ballasts like the Solis Tek with sequential start.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 30, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> I always just used separate timers lol never figured it really mattered if each was a few minutes off of the other? idk... don't see the point on spending big bucks to have them all on one timer. Plus then u get a surge when it flips on, unless you have digital ballasts like the Solis Tek with sequential start.


I have lumatek lk600s. I'm pretty sure they have a protection where it starts it up at a lower amp so it doesn't surge or whatever. 

It's not a timer though, this is so I can plug my ballasts into a dryer plug. It converts 120v to 240v. So I could run up to 7k on it if I want. That way I don't need an electrician to come in and hard wire something up for me. Plus that guy makes this stuff, and can make all sorts of custom things. Seriously take a look he has a lot of really cool stuff.


----------



## Someguy15 (Jan 31, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I have lumatek lk600s. I'm pretty sure they have a protection where it starts it up at a lower amp so it doesn't surge or whatever.
> 
> It's not a timer though, this is so I can plug my ballasts into a dryer plug. It converts 120v to 240v. So I could run up to 7k on it if I want. That way I don't need an electrician to come in and hard wire something up for me. Plus that guy makes this stuff, and can make all sorts of custom things. Seriously take a look he has a lot of really cool stuff.


Ah, gotcha. I actually need my dryer so I just pulled cords from various circuits to balance the load lol. But I see the purpose now...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> Ah, gotcha. I actually need my dryer so I just pulled cords from various circuits to balance the load lol. But I see the purpose now...





You can still use your dryer, you just gotta unplug the system, or buy the controller that you can just plug the dryer into it also. It really is pretty cool.


----------



## tenthirty (Jan 31, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Going to be ordering 2 more 600 ballasts, and an 8x8 tent here. New filters etc. Also 4x 600w hortilux eye bulbs. Anyone know anything about these light controllers http://www.dxhydro.com/ ? scroll to the bottom and look at the one for $99. It's the DX-4 converter/controller, whatever.


I have one of the DX hydro boxes. Service is great, box is well made. He will custom make whatever you want.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Shitty thing about the pwer company is if your pulling off a phaze and not on b there still charging you for the use on b 
Another way they fuck you! So ballacing off a daul pole 240 breaker then to 120 on balanced loads on a/b your geting your
Moneys worth


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Shitty thing about the pwer company is if your pulling off a phaze and not on b there still charging you for the use on b
> Another way they fuck you! So ballacing off a daul pole 240 breaker then to 120 on balanced loads on a/b your geting your
> Moneys worth


I have no idea what you just said. Does that mean I'm paying more for something than I should be?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

The basic skinny on what im saying is if you use ?amount of wattage on the A side of you breaker and theres nothing
On the B side of your breaker! They will charge you for the A side and the B side so your geting double charged, this is
Why ballancing your breaker box is important


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Note this 240 is already ballanced because a 240 breaker is daul pole breaker A and B


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jan 31, 2012)

So I should be ok running off the dryer outlet?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yah a dryer outlet is 240 and thats 2phase off of a 30 to 50 amp daul pole breaker thats balanced.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Yah a dryer outlet is 240 and thats 2phase off of a 30 to 50 amp daul pole breaker thats balanced.



Thanks man. I figure this will be a better setup for me in the long run. I should have another grow thread going pretty soon... should be 4x600 12 plants


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet man il look forward to it


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 1, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Thanks man. I figure this will be a better setup for me in the long run. I should have another grow thread going pretty soon... should be 4x600 12 plants


Scrog time?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

idk :O Maybe man. I'm looking forward to only having one res, and area to deal with though.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 2, 2012)

Did you break out average yeilds of each strain yet? Curious to see how they all compared to each other.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Did you break out average yeilds of each strain yet? Curious to see how they all compared to each other.


Nah, if I had to do it over I would just go with the Blue Cheese. I just think the chronic takes longer to flower than they say, and it is a little more airy than I like. 


Just ordered 2 more 600 ballasts, and 4 hortilux bulbs. Also getting a new 8x8 tent. I'll start a new thread in a couple weeks. Also, I'm ordering new strains. I HOPE to grab some of those grand daddy purple seeds that attitude says is coming soon... I want some grape ape, or gdp. Oh, and also getting 2 phresh 550 carbon filters. I would think 2 of those would be enough for an 8x8


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 6, 2012)

Definitely enough with the 2 550s haha. Ggg just came out with some grapestomper og or some shit like that. Looks awesome. Exxy though. They want like 60 pounds for a 10 pack of regular seeds. I was thinking about taking advantage of the dinafem promo and getting some powerkush 5 pack and getting 5 critical+ free and thengetting a 5 pack of barneys farm vanilla kush and gettung the february promo with the 3 free fems from emerald triangle. 11 free fem seeds...can't go wrong there...I decided against it until I get some seed inventory used up.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2012)

Should be fine but I would put one outside the tent to!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

firsttimeARE said:


> Definitely enough with the 2 550s haha. Ggg just came out with some grapestomper og or some shit like that. Looks awesome. Exxy though. They want like 60 pounds for a 10 pack of regular seeds. I was thinking about taking advantage of the dinafem promo and getting some powerkush 5 pack and getting 5 critical+ free and thengetting a 5 pack of barneys farm vanilla kush and gettung the february promo with the 3 free fems from emerald triangle. 11 free fem seeds...can't go wrong there...I decided against it until I get some seed inventory used up.


Dinafem isn't that an autoflower breeder?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Should be fine but I would put one outside the tent to!


Well, this is going into the basement.... Do you think that would be efficient? The basement is wide open.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2012)

Do you run waist air outside?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 6, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Do you run waist air outside?


I was going to run the air to another room via ducting (the tent will be below the room), stick the ozone gen in there to clean it some more...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 6, 2012)

K this is what i would do, vent through a scrubber out of the tent into the basement, then have your secound scrubber
Venting from in the basement to the upper room where the ozone gen is! This will give you three levels of odor control!

Where as if both were in the tent you would have just 2


----------



## kriznarf (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey frog, been lurking for a while, but I think it's time I sign up for real. Consider me subbed. I would love to try a SOG myself, but that's not in the cards if I want to keep my garden state legal. Still, the dream is there and I'm enjoying your journal to the max!


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 6, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Dinafem isn't that an autoflower breeder?


They do have a few autoflowers but most are photoperiod. They make a critical+ and a critical+auto. The powerkush is a photoperiod. They're still allowing me to do the deal...Dunno if I should.


----------



## dapio (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> K this is what i would do, vent through a scrubber out of the tent into the basement, then have your secound scrubber
> Venting from in the basement to the upper room where the ozone gen is! This will give you three levels of odor control!
> 
> Where as if both were in the tent you would have just 2


I have never fully understood "scrubbing" the air isn't air everywhere how is it that the air going through the carbon filter makes life any easier? I know it must because they sell them and are used in such abundance I have never used one myself but my last grow was giving me a lot of anxiety towards the end the smell was strong and it was a 11 week strain when your fate rest on your shoulders alone paranoia does get hard to deal with.

O zone generator sounds like some heavy duty stuff haha I live alone though I would be more concerned about keeping the smell out of the suspicion from the public neighbors, bystanders law enforcement etc... On a scale of 1-10 how much do they help you'd say?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Set up right right dapio its 100% odor free!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah, that's the thing that pisses me off. I know you can make it 100% odor free...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you see my above post on how to set it up?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 7, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Did you see my above post on how to set it up?


yeah Just wouldn't my scrubber outside the tent have to be huge since my basement is open?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

As long as there a vacume your fire! Do a smoke test to see where the airs going


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Feb 7, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> yeah Just wouldn't my scrubber outside the tent have to be huge since my basement is open?


doesnt have to be bigger its just extra odor control, the scubber in the tent is going to get most of the smell. like HR said just make sure the ROOM that the tent is in has negative pressure. LxWxH = cubic feet. your fan should move the total cubic feet of you room at least five times in a minute. oh and O zone generators work well but are super bad for your health.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thats why i was thinking he should use smoke to watch the air! What i did and it works great.
Tent vent out to the main room and the main room vents to another room that vent outside
And that duct has a univair in it


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Thats why i was thinking he should use smoke to watch the air! What i did and it works great.
> Tent vent out to the main room and the main room vents to another room that vent outside
> And that duct has a univair in it


I should get one of those uvonairs...


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Three layers of oder control is key inritched carbon and ozone/neg ion gen.


----------



## dapio (Feb 8, 2012)

in what ways is the ozone generator bad for your health i'm passionate about growing but trying to see older days to lol


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Its not at a low ppm but if high levels get to you it can harm you and your plants


----------



## dapio (Feb 8, 2012)

would a wall outlet purifier work or you need something more heavy duty for a say a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom apartment so is it regulated I haven't even used or regulated co2 is it difficult?


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Well co2 is a bit different than ozone!


----------



## dapio (Feb 8, 2012)

lol -.- the only thing I know about the ozone is us humans are messing it up


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

ozone only stays in the air for something like 30 minutes. It attaches itself to the smell molecule, and makes it fall to the ground. It literally takes the smell out of the air. If you know what you're doing it isn't dangerous. Just propaganda. Doesn't matter anyway. I wouldn't be in the room it was being used in anyway.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just put in a new order.... Didn't really want to, but felt like my current strains were lacking in the punch department. I got greenhouse white rhino, serious seeds white russian, and reserve privada sour kush (aka headband). The headband is supposed to be some absolute fire. My new setup better be able to contain that insane kush stank is all I'm gonna say... Got a little bit of yielders, and some stash jar stuff.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sounds good! Uping the stakes a bit


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Sounds good! Uping the stakes a bit


The best stuff I've grown thus far is Super silver haze, and the red dragon. The haze gets way too massive for a tent, and the kush doesn't really yield that well, but whatever. I figured I'd give kush another go. It seems to have a good rep for a reason.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey, it also say I'm getting two free TH seeds seeds too... Hmmm. Hope its either heavy duty fruity, or maybe bubblegum. I've looked at both in the past. I went with a new seed bank (to me anyway) hope the order pulls through. Upon further research it looks like the free seeds are kushage. Which is the result of crossing their SAGE, and MKultra. Should yield pretty good... sounds interesting. I've looked at both those strains as well..


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 8, 2012)

Dayum...nice seed purchase...been eyeing that sour kush for a while...I hear its good for anxiety...but who knows.

Ssh is a fine strain...I bought some off my dealer and twas some straight fire. All nugs. I felt it was left into flower too long given all the dark colored trichs and all the red pistils.

I got some violator kush. Afghan kush special. Cataract kush. I wanna pick up some power kush and some vanilla kush but I decided to save my money for next promo. And I also wanna get the sour kush you got and og kush #18 from RP also.


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 8, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Hey, it also say I'm getting two free TH seeds seeds too... Hmmm. Hope its either heavy duty fruity, or maybe bubblegum. I've looked at both in the past. I went with a new seed bank (to me anyway) hope the order pulls through. Upon further research it looks like the free seeds are mkage. Which is the result of crossing their SAGE, and MKultra. Should yield pretty good... sounds interesting. I've looked at both those strains as well..


I think I got the gum strain youe talking about as a freebie last purchase...who did you go thru for this gear and last gear?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

i usually go through attitude, but they didn't have a lot of single seeds right now. I bought from the single seed centre... I would have bought more if they had stuff I wanted. I would have bought plushberry, purple wreck, and there is some other las vegas kush strain that turns purple I want. I just don't really want to buy 5 seeds of one strain to get it right now. I feel comfortable getting single seeds of white russian, and white rhino because both breeders have very stable genetics though. I'm worried about the sour kush going hermie, but if it does. oh well.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Feb 8, 2012)

Your not worried about germ rate?


----------



## firsttimeARE (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear ya...at 60pounds per 6 pack too. Ill have to check out that site. You're right attitudes slection of singles sucks. Just checked em out the other day cause I wanted to get some gear from reserva privada but didn't wanna shell out a hundred+ dollars for 6 seeds. They'll be the next breeder I put money towards. The GGG gear hellraizer keeps talking about looks nice. Too exxy for non fems.

Why do you think the sour kush will go hermie? Is that what its known for?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

hellraizer30 said:


> Your not worried about germ rate?


Yeah a bit, but whatever happens happens. Hopefully they all pop and grow good...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hay family atthey family I agree Amttitude pick and mix sucks.how in the hell a breeder will have regs in the pick and mix and let the female seeds go at full price.I may not want to have 6 of those beans. And for 21$ each? They got to tighten up


----------



## jojodancer10 (Feb 8, 2012)

Bbut I am still in love with DJ short blue moonshine.


----------



## Someguy15 (Feb 8, 2012)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> i usually go through attitude, but they didn't have a lot of single seeds right now. I bought from the single seed centre... I would have bought more if they had stuff I wanted. I would have bought plushberry, purple wreck, and there is some other las vegas kush strain that turns purple I want. I just don't really want to buy 5 seeds of one strain to get it right now. I feel comfortable getting single seeds of white russian, and white rhino because both breeders have very stable genetics though. I'm worried about the sour kush going hermie, but if it does. oh well.


neither of my sour kush phenos have hermed yet. Third gen of clones now...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Feb 8, 2012)

Someguy15 said:


> neither of my sour kush phenos have hermed yet. Third gen of clones now...


Sounds good man. I just saw people bringing it up more than once, so I will definately be looking for it.


----------

